# لاول مرة تناقض فى القران مستحيل ان تجد له حل .... تحـــــــدى للدكتــــــــور منقـــذ السقــــاار



## M a K a R i O u S (11 نوفمبر 2020)

*
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين


سوف نبدا سلسله جديده وهى تناقض القران .... فماذا لو وجدنا تناقض داخل القران ... الحكم من داخل القران نفسه :

أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا  سورة النساء: 82


وهذا الجزء الاول وهو موجه لجميع المسلمين ولكن هذه المره التحدى موجه للدكتور منقذ السقـــار وهذه البدايه الاسلامية ... ونحن فى اعداد بعض الردود على حلقات لك سوف نكشف فيها الحقيقه من التلاعب ..للاسف الذى صدر منك 

كنا قبل ذلك وضعنا مجموعه ردود متكامله فى الرد على ابو عمر الباحث وبعد ما اثبتنا تلاعبه فى السرد الاسلامى والمسيحى ولم يقدر على الاجابه لانه سوف يعترف بما قلنا وللاسف قرا الموضوعات ولم يقدر على الاجابه بتاتا وعدم رده كان له نتائج ايجابيه كثيرة لها وقتها 


حاول شخص اخر التصدى ولكن فشل فى الاجابه عن موضوع سب معاويه لعلى وفشل فى ان ياتى بثلاثين حديث وهذه شوكه مريره له وللمنتدى الذى يكتب فيه ولماذا هذا الفشل .. ببساطه لان من يتصدر المشهد الاسلامى لا يقدر على المناقشه سؤال بسؤال وتقديم الدليل يريدون كتابه موضوعات فقط وكاننا فى موضوعات تعبير 


يبقى السؤال اين رد ابو عمر الباحث على التلاعب الذى يحدثه فى فديوهاته ... او ان ياتى الشخص الاخر بثلاثين حديث ليثبت وجهه نظره... ويظل معاويه قليل الاخلاق حتى يثبت عكس ذلك ولم ننتقل مع هؤلاء فى نقط اخرى الا ان ياتوا بما عجزوا عنده ورغم تركى لهم وقت طويل وصل لشهرين لم يتم اى رد 

اذن نحاول لنضع امام الدكتور منقذ تحديات تواجه دينك  الاسلامى ولنرى منك ماذا قلت عن المسيحيه لنثبت من يتلاعب ومن يرفع الحقيقه 

انتظر منى رد وتجهيز لبعض فديوهاتك ونضع امامك هذا التحدى امام قرانك  الان :

يقول القران فى سورة الصافات من ايه 139 الى ايه 148  :


1.	وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ
2.	إِذْ أَبَقَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ
3.	فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنْ الْمُدْحَضِينَ
4.	فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ
5.	فَلَوْلا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ
6.	لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ
7.	فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاء وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ
8.	وَأَنبَتْنَا عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِّن يَقْطِينٍ
9.	وَأَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ
10.	فَآمَنُوا فَمَتَّعْنَاهُمْ إِلَى حِينٍ


اذن النتيجه العكسيه لو يونس لم يقدم توبه كان هيفضل فى بطن الحوت الى يوم القيامه 


نقرا الايه الثانيه  سورة القلم من ايه 48 الى 50 : 

1.	فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلا تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَى وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ
2.	لَوْلا أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِالْعَرَاء وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ
3.	فَاجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ



اذن النتيجه العكسية لو يونس لم يقدم توبه لكان خرج من بطن الحوت ولكن مذموم 



ولنفهم الصورة اكثر لنقرا تفسير الشيخ الطنطاوى :


وقوله - سبحانه - { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِٱلْعَرَآءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ.. } استئناف لبيان جانب من فضله - تعالى - على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -. و { لَّوْلاَ } هنا حرف امتناع لوجود، و { أَن } يجوز أن تكون مخففة من { أَن } الثقيلة، واسمها ضمير الشأن، وهو ومحذوف، وجملة { تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } خبرها. ويجوز أن تكون مصدرية، أى لولا تدارك رحمة من ربه. والتدارك تفاعل من الدرك - بفتح الدال - بمعنى اللحاق بالغير. والمقصود به هنا المبالغة فى إدراك رحمة الله - تعالى - لعبده يونس - عليه السلام -. قال الجمل قرأة العامة { تَدَارَكَهُ } ، وهو فعل ماضى مذكر، حمل على معنى النعمة، لأن تأنيثها غير حقيقى، وقرأ ابن عباس وابن مسعود تدراكته - على لفظ النعمة - وهو خلاف المرسوم. والمراد بالنعمة رحمته - سبحانه - بيونس - عليه السلام - وقبول توبته، وإجابة دعائه.. والنبذ الطرح والترك للشئ، والعراء الأرض الفضاء الخالية من النبات وغيره. والمعنى لولا أن الله - تدارك عبده يونس برحمته، وبقبول توبته.. لطرح من بطن الحوت بالأرض الفضاء الخالية من النبات والعمران.. وهو مذموم، أى وهو ملوم ومؤاخذ منا على ما حدث منه.. ولكن ملامته ومؤاخذته منا قد امتنعت، لتداركه برحمتنا، حيث قبلنا توبته، وغسلنا حوبته، ومنحناه الكثير من خيرنا وبرنا.. فالمقصود من الآية الكريمة بيان جانب من فضل الله - تعالى - على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -، وبيان أن رحمته - تعالى - به، ونعمته عليه، قد حالت بينه ويبن أن يكن مذموما على ما صدر منه، من مغاضبة لقومه ومفارقته لهم بدون إذن من ربه.. قال الجمل ما ملخصه قوله { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } أى ملوم ومؤاخذ بذنبه والجملة حال من مرفوع " نُبِذ " ، وهى محط الامتناع المفاد بلولا، فهى المنفية لا النبذ بالعراء.. أى لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم، لكنه رُحِم فنبذ غير مذموم.. فلولا - هنا -، حرف امتناع لوجود، وأن الممتنع القيد فى جوابها لا هو نفسه.. وقوله { فَٱجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } تأكيد وتفصيل لنعمة الله - تعالى - التى أنعم بها على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -، وهو معطوف على مقدر. أى فتدراكته النعمة فاصطفاه ربه - عز وجل - حيث رد عليه الوحى بعد انقطاعه، وأرسله إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون من الناس، وقبل توبته، فجعله من عباده الكاملين فى الصلاح والتقوى، وفى تبليغ الرسالة عن ربه.




تناقض صارخ جدااااا ... مرة اله القران يقول العقاب العكسى هيكون فى بطن الحوت الى يوم القيامه ومرة تانيه يقول هيطلع من بطن الحوت بس مذموم

وطبعا لانى القران تاليف بشرى مفيش فيه استقرار كل مرة يروى فيها القران القصه تكون مختلفه عن اللى قبلها لانه تجميعى 

هيا يا دكتور منقذ ننتظر منك انقاذ القران من هذه الورطه .... ولو كنت فعلا تريد الحق سوف تعلن انه تناقض واضح اما لو كنت تريد التلاعب سوف تبحث لك عن مخرج ..... 

هذا المووضوع لن يجده اى شخص فى اى مكان هو هديه لمنتدى الكنيسه  وتوجد موضوعات كثيرة هى اهداء لمنتدى الكنيسه 

هيا استعد يا دكتور منقذ لما هو قادم لك *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 نوفمبر 2020)

*

نبدا فى تعليقاتنا على أ / شهاب  ( لم اتبع اسلوبك فى الاهانة )


يعلق علينا فيقول : 




			معنى الآيات معاً
أنَّ يونس عليه السلام كان سيلبث في بطن الحوت الى يوم القيامة فلأنه كان من المسبحين فنبذه الله بالعراء و هو سقيم
و تداركه الله برحمته فلم ينبذه بالعراء و هو مذموم و لكن نبذه بالعراء و هو سقيم ( كهيئة الصبي )
وهو نفس الكلام في التفسير
.. أى لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم، لكنه رُحِم فنبذ غير مذموم..

فارجع للآيات و للتفسير الذي نقلته و علمت بنفسك باللون الأحمر على الرد أشك بعد كل هذا أنك فهمت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ببساطه يا عزيزى شهاب الاحتمال العكسى   حتى يكون صحيح يكون هكذا :

لَوْلا أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَظل  مَذْمُومٌ فى بطن الحوت  


هنا نقول الايات متوافقه مع بعضها البعض ..... لكن حضرتك الايات متناقضه فى الافتراض العكسى .

الافتراض الاول لا يوجد نبذ نهائيا لو لم يقدم توبه 

لكن الافتراض الثانى يوجد نبذ  لو لم يقدم توبه 

اعتقد كدة واضحه  ..... هذه الاشكاليه لا يوجد لها مخرج نهائيا غير الاعتراف بتناقض القران وارجو ان تكون عادل فى حكمك 




ثانيا : بالنسبه لكلامك بانه يوجد موضوعات لم ارد بها .. اقولها لك بانى الشخص الذى لا يقال له هذا الكلام ... وعشان انا بقدرك وبحبك .... اقبل منى رجاء خاص 
بدخولك هذا الموضوع وتكملته وتضع اجابه لما وقف فيه من كان قبلك ولنرى من لم يكمل الحقيقه و سوف اظن بك خير

هذا رابط الموضوع 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=283027&page=2


بعنوان :  اثبات سب معاوية لعلى بن ابى طالب


انتظر اعترافك بتناقض القران او تقديم ادله قويه لهذا التناقض ... ونترك الاهانات 
وانتظرك فى موضوع سب معاويه لعلى..... لنتعلم منك علوم الحديث 


منتظر *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (13 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

نبدا فى تعليقات ا / شهاب وبعدها ناخذ التعليقات التى لم تتعلق بالموضوع 













اى خدمه نقلت كلامك كله بالكامل ... مش حرمتك من حاجه 
بس السبب الحقيقى بقى لتصوير كلامك حاجه تانى خالص مش وقتها دلوقتى 
المهم نكمل 


انا عارف  انك فى وضع شاق فى حل التناقض حتى مش عارف تضع رد متكامل مرة وحده مظبوط مش مشكله معاك للاخر ... الوضع الوحيد للهروب منى هو هروبك من الاجابه فقط ولا تعشم فى غير ذلك ... معى سوف تعرف معنى الدليل والهروب ايضا 



بالنسبه لموضوع يونس القصه متناقضه من ثلاثه زوايا صعب حلها 



الاولى : بطن الحوت 

 هل تتخيل فى وقت من الاوقات ان بطن الحوت سوف تكون القاضيه للقران وانه مجرد كتاب تجميعى بشرى 
كيف .... فى ايه الصافات .... يقول للبث فى بطنه ...يعنى يونس مش هيطلع خالص ما لم يقدم توبه 
اما فى ايه القلم الوضع مختلف بطن الحوت لم توجد فى المعادله لانى من جمع القران وقتها لم يدقق فى النتيجه العكسيه .....بل انه لا يلبث فى بطن الحوت فى الحالتين يعنى تاب او مش تاب هيطلع منها 



الثانيه : النبـــــــــذ 

فى ايه الصافات ..... النبذ ينفذ فى حاله التوبه فقــــط 

اما فى ايه القلم النبذ هينفذ فى الحالتين التوبه وغير التوبه 


الثالثه : مذموم 

فى ايه الصافات ... يونس داخل الحوت مذموم وملوم لو لم يتب سوف يظل مذموم بداخه
فى ايه القلم داخل الحوت مذموم سوف يخرج سواء قدم توبه او لم يقدم .... فا لو تاب هيخرج سقيم اما لو لم يتب سوف يخرج مذموم كما كان فى بطن الحوت 




نقطه منطقيه عشان تتعلم تشغل دماغك معايا ... الركود اللى فى دماغكم معايا تنساه ... معايا لازم تفكر ..... بتقول ايه القلم تتكلم عن نوعيه الخروج طيب يا ذكى ربنا ازاى هيطلعه من بطنه وهو لسه مذموم 

ولا يكون يونس قدم توبه بعد ما طلع من بطن الحوت فا ربنا وهب نعمه ليونس يكون بدل ما يكون مذموم انه يكون سقيم .... انا قلبتها ليك بالفكر الشقلوبى بتاعك 

تحدى للمسلمين هذا التناقض لا يوجد له حل اطلاقا غير الاعتراف بانه هذا القران هو كتاب تجميعى بشرى 

كان المفترض يكون اسم الموضوع بطن الحوت تتحدى القران 30:





تعال نشوف تعليقات سريعه وبعدها مش هركز فى شغل الاطفال دا لكن التركيز هيكون على جوهر الموضوع فيما بعد 





اولا : شكرا على الاهانه مرة تانيه ودا يعطى انطباع ان المسلم تقدر تعرفه من وسط مليون شخص من صلاته فهو يدعى على الكفار بالشلل والجوع  من لسانه فهو يشتم ويلعن تقدر تعرفه من قلبه فهو يبغض غيره من على غير الاسلام 
فبقول للناس نحن لا نعتب على المسلم بل نصلى من اجله ... لان الاستاذ شهاب بيطبق دينه صح فهو كدة ماشى مظبوط 

اما بالنسبه لتعليقك على بعض نصوص الانجيل هديك ثلاثه روابط كمل فيهم لو حابب تسمع الرد الصح لانى من كان قبلك هرب من منتصف النقاش 

 كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ( الاسلام يدعو على الكفار بالامراض والشقاء والمسيحيه تدعو لهم بالخير )الجزء الاول
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=283027

كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ( الاسلام يامر اتباعه بالشتيمة والمسيحية تنهى عن ذلك ) الجزء الثانى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=283056

كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ( الاسلام يامر اتباعه ببغض وكره من على غير الاسلام من كل قلبك) الجزء الثالث
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=283499






انتظرك .... ولا دا مش تخصصك برضوا بالمناسبه ما هو تخصصك حتى نضع لك ما يناسبك  شكلك  بتخاف ؟




ثانيا : مصيبه مشرف ولا يعرف الكتابه ... طيب لو الغلط منى اقولك اهو بحاول اتعلم منك كتابه اللغه العربيه لكن تانى واحد مش عارف يكتب اسمها 
الشَّيْءُ بِالشَّيْءِ يُذْكَرُ
لكن غلط لما تكتبها ..... 






			انت غبي و الشيئ بالشيئ يذكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




يعنى ياربى يوم ما يكون في نقاش بينى وبين مشرفين منتدى اسلامى  يكونوا مش بيعرفوا يكتبوا  واحد مش عارف يقفل التاء ولا يفتحها  والتانى مش عارف يكتب الشىء



ثالثا : سؤال كدة معلش بسيط هو حضرتك تقصد ايه من العدد اللى بيقول 
27 بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ. وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ.
بالمناسبه حسب دينك محمد جاهل ومش متعلم  ولا متعلم ؟؟؟ وازاى عمل القران ؟؟ دا حسب المنطق بتاعك يعنى ... هنتظر الاجابه 
ولما تجاوب هقولك حاجه حلوة هتعجبك 





نقطه اخيرة قلت : انى في موضوعات تم الرد فيها من شخص  لا يعرف يكتب مثلك بس مصيبه التانى اكبر وقلت انه رد بالتفصيل ياعينى .... ماهو الشخص دا هرب ومش هكمل معاه غير لما يرد هو بيحب موضوعات التعبير بدون ما يفهم ومش عارف يرد ووضعت له تحدى وخد وقت ومش عارف يجاوب ... يعنى مصيبه لو دا عندكم يوضع تحت مسمى متخصص في علم الحديث واحد مش عارف يكتب ولا يجاوب بس هو غشيم شويه اتعلم فن الهروب بطريقه غشيمه محدش عرف ياخده على جنب ويعلمه ........ ودا اثبات الهروب بتاعه 










وبعدها يقول :





بالهنا والشفا ... شفت بقى انى شاطر ... التحدى دا هيكون شوكه ومسمار صعب ليكم للمنتدى  ول تلميذ التاء المفتوحه  
للاسف يا عزيزى شهاب وضعت نفسك في ازمه معى .... انا معاك للنهايه منتظرك 
*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (13 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 

يقول ا / شهاب :






طبعــــــا دا شى متوقع جدا ..... تعال جنب اخواتك ابو عمر الباحث الكسول فى علم الحديث .....وتلميذ التاء المفتوحه ملك الحشو وموضوعات التعبير ... الكسول ايضا فى مصطلحات علم الحديث 

بالمناسبه هى تستعبط وليس تسعبط ( حزين جدا لمستواك فى اللغه العربيه )

طبعا كالعادة شغالين تتخبطوا وحشو كلام كتير فى نقط تانى  بصراحه مهزله ... تناقض بسيط يعمل فيكم كدة داحنا لسه فى البدايه ... 

وبسبب هذه الامور واساليبكم فى الهروب ..... هذه هى النتيجه  


[YOUTUBE]ZadMaykcgns&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]​


رابط الفديو على موقع اليوتيوب :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZadM...ture=emb_title

واسم الفديو على موقع اليوتيوب :

ملايين المسلمين يتركون الاسلام سنويا !! ...ظاهره ترك الاسلام في تزايد مستمر !!!







النقاش معك يتوقف .... اما ان تعترف بتناقض القران واما ان تكمل الحديث فى التناقض وسيبك من الاساليب القديمه والحشو واساليب الاطفال 

كما قلت معى سوف تتعلم الدليل او الهروب 


بالنسبه بقى لتلميذ التاء المفتوحة امامك طريق واحد مهما  تتكلم .... ان تكمل موضوع سب معاويه وتجاوب على الاسئله غير ذلك كلامك كله مش هيفرق معايا .. معى لن تهرب وسوف تتعلم النظام .... وعلى فكرة لو كملت معايا هتتعلم كتير فى علم الحديث يا متخصص على راى شهاب 



ننتظر شخص يمتلك الدليل   ...... والتحدى مزال مفتوح للدكتور منقذ السقار *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 

نكمل مع الزميل شهاب بعد ان فكر يكمل لان الموقف محرج صدقنى .. ودا شى يسعدنى على فكرة ... سيبك من الحشو والتكرار ... جوهر الموضوع هو الاهم الان ... وكما قلت لك الدليل معى فوق كل شى ... ننقل كلامك بالكامل :






بصراحع المثال بتاعك بيتكلم  ...

ولا يمكن الجمع بينهم تعرف ليه .... لانى القول الاول الطالب  لو رسب هيظل فى نفس الصف ... ولكن لو نجح هينتقل للصف التالى 

اذن القول الاول لما يقعد او ينتقل 


القول الثانى بقى هينتقل فى الحالتين لو نجح هينتقل للصف التالى اما لو رسب هينتقل برضوا للصف التالى بمادة 

فا كدة نفس الطالب ناس قالوا دا هينتقل هينتقل بس القصه هنا بدون مادة ولا من غير مادة يعنى كدة كدة هيروح سنه تانيه جامعه بس معاه مادة 

ناس تانى قالوا دا لما هيتنقل لما هيظل فى نفس الصف 
دا تضارب مشهد وتناقض صارخ 

صدقنى مهما تجيب شمال او يمين صعب تخرج من الورطه دى 


انا معاك للنهايه فى اى مثال او شرح 

اما كلامك تنزل لمستوى عقلى ومش عقلى سيبك من الاسلوب القديم دا وخليك عملى وواقعى ونتكلم بالادله لانك لو مش قدمت دليل فى ملايين المسلمين هيعرفوا بتناقض القران 


انا شخصيا لو قدمت ليا دليل واقعى ومقنع من السهل احذف الموضوع مفيش عندى اى مشكله هنتكلم فى حاجات تانى 

لكن انت صعب تقول صح لانى كدة الاسلام والقران كله هيقع معاك 
هتقول لا انا شجاع ولو شايف تناقض هقول .. معلش اسف هقولك كذاب 
هتهرب وتقول دا فى سرك فقط لانى متى خرجت من الاسلام ... هتتقتل فى قلب المنتدى بتاعك او لمن يعرفك وانت اكيد معروف ليهم 

انت فى ورطه صدقنى .... عموما انا سعيد بيك وطالما بتتكلم داخل الموضوع انا معاك فى اى تفكير وادله 

بالمناسبه بخصوص ا / نيو ( هو مش عارف يكتب برضوا ؟؟؟)




يعنى ثلاثه مشرفين فى منتدى اسلامى فى كل سطر فضيحة فى اللغه العربيه 

عموما ياريت نسمع منك حاجه مفيده 


منتظرك يا ا شهاب او اى شخص مسلم 

وتستمر بطن الحوت تتحــــــــدى القران *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين


نشكرك يا سيدنا المسيح على هذا الوقت ونطلب منك الارشاد والحكمه ونصلى من اجل شهاب وكل مسلم 

اولا : فعلا حزين تعرف ليه .... طالما بدات تحذف  ردى بالكامل وتكتب تعليقك على طول دا لما محرج من الرد بتاعى حد يشوفه عندك او خايف خليك قوى وشجاع وتعرض ما يقال بالكامل  .. لكن انا مش هعمل زيك ... نص كلامك بتقول : 






ثانيا : تقول ان يونس تاب بالفعل وبعدها طلع من بطن الحوت ومن نعمه ربنا ورحمته بقى فى العراء سقيم وليس مذموم ... وانى سقيم ومذموم مش ليها علاقه بالتوبه حصلت ولا لا..... حلو كدة مبسوط ياعم شهاب 


طيب عاوزك بقى تجاوب على الاسئلة دى : 

السؤال الاول : كيف يونس يقدم توبه وتسبيح وممكن يكون فى العراء مذموم بعد ذلك ؟

السؤال الثانى : هل يونس كان فى بطن الحوت مذموم قبل التوبه ؟ وهل بعد التوبه فى بطن الحوت  كان مذموم ام لا ؟

السؤال الثالث : ما الفرق بين سقيم ومذموم ؟ 


السؤال الرابع : اذا كان القول الاول يقول ان يونس اذا تاب سوف يخرج كالصبى المولود  فعلى اى اساس صفه انه مذموم تكون موجودة ؟ فهل يونس فعل شى ام ان الاساس كان هيطلع مذموم بعد التوبه ؟

بعد الاجابه بقى كل حاجه هتكون واضحه وهيكون تعليقى 

بالنسبه بقى لخطايا المسيح على حسب قولك افتح موضوع منفصل ...وضع اول خطيه وسوف افتح بها موضوع منفصل هنا ولكن اعلم متى سوف تتوقف عن رد اى نقطه..... بوقف نقاش معاك فى اى نقاط هنا او بموضوعات تانيه 


منتظر ردك *​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 نوفمبر 2020)

مكاريوس !

حيرت العلماء وأدهشت النبهاء !

افتراض تناقض غير موجود أصلا !،وتعارض لم يوجد له سلفا !

طيب تعالى نحل (الإشكالية )فى كلمتين وبس


سورة الصافات
فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ (143)

لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ (144)

فلولا أن يونس كان من الذاكرين الله كثيرًا قبل ما حل به , ولولا تسبيحه في بطن الحوت.​​​لمكث في بطن الحوت إلى يوم القيامة بحيث يصير له قبرًا.

فلما ذكر وتضرع أدركته نعمة ربه بأن أخرجه من بطن الحوت مقبولا وليس مذموما

سورة القلم
فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلَا تَكُنْ كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَى وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ (48) لَوْلَا أَنْ تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ (49) 

لتفهم إذن الترتيب التسلسلى

- يونس التقمه الحوت ملام من الله تعالى 

- دعا الله فى ظلمة بطن الحوت فسمع له من أجل 

تقواه فأنجاه

ألقاه الحوت فى أرض عراء جرداء

لولا فضل الله عليه لألقاه الحوت مذموما بيد أن الله 

تعالى تجاوز عنه

فهمت حاجة ؟

التناقض يامكاريوس فى مخيلتك أنت !


​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 نوفمبر 2020)

بص يامكاريوس

اللطيفة فين هنا ؟

الله يبين أن الحوت لما طرح يونس النبى - رغم ندمه 

وتسبيحه- قبله الله فضلا وليس عدلا

وإلا كان مستحقا للذم واللوم لتعجله وتركه قومه 

وركوبه السفينة دون إذن من الله 

فأدركته نعمة ربه بالتوفيق للتوبة والإنابة ثم التجاوز 

والصفح​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (16 نوفمبر 2020)

*اهلا بالاستاذ ياسر ...

رجاء متابعه ما سبق بتركيز حتى لا نعيد ما نكتبه ....وتابع القادم .... وبعد ما هخلص لو ليك تعليق هنتابع مع بعض *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (20 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

فى البدايه نصلى للمسيح الذى يعطى لنا الاستمرار والصحة ونطلب ان يعطى لنا الحكمة والارشاد فى كل ما نكتب ونصلى من اجل جميع المسلمين بالصحه والسلامة ونطلب نعمة خاصة للاستاذ شهاب لكى يعرف نورك الحقيقى 



ثانيا : اعتذر عن  التاخير لظروف شخصية 




نكمل القضية المهمة جدا فى تناقض القران بشكل صارخ جدااا وللاسف الشديد يحاول المسلمين اختراع بعض التفسيرات الوهمية والغير صحيحه لانقاذ القران من هذة الورطه 

سوف ندعم بالادلة كل كلمه نضعها فى الرد حتى يكون التناقض واضح امام الجميع لنبدا فى عرض جميع كلام ا شهاب للتعليق عليه 






عموما وضعت كلامك ليس للتعليق ولكن ليرى الناس كيف يتعامل المسلم مع الناقد حتى لو كنت تعتقد بانه يتكلم بطريقة تفسيرية خطا 

يكمل ويقول الاستاذ شهاب :





سوف لا استغل الفرصة امام المتابعين فى ضعفك فى اللغه العربية فالمسيحى لا يفعل كما يفعل المسلم حينما يجد الخطا للاخر ويقلل منه ... ولكن المسيحى يبحث عن الدليل ويتعلم باستمرار ولكن مشكله المسلم يهين الاخر لمجرد بعض المعرفه فى محركات البحث .. وحتى الان لا نعرف تخصصك .. ؟؟  خايف !!!


وحتى تتعلم الصحيح النفى لا يكون لكلمه النبذ ولكن لكلمه مذموم  










ودا موجود ايضا فى التفسير بتاع الشيخ الطنطاوى اللى فى اول مداخلة  برضوا 







يكمل ويقول :






لا تفرق.. لانك فى كارثه ومش واخد بالك 

لانى لو يونس مذموم قبل التوبة مستحيل يكون مذموم بعد التوبة وطبعا لانى الدنيا ملخبطه معاك مش عارف هو مذموم كان قبل او مذموم بعد وشايف القضيه مش تفرق اذن فلتترك القضية لمن يكون متخصص فى علم التفسير 

عزيزى الفاضل يونس قبل التوبه كان مذموم ومليم وبعد التوبه لا يصح ان نطلق على يونس انه مذموم ومليم لان بذلك تثبت ان الله لم يغفر ليونس وكل ذلك لكى تجد حل للتناقض... فجعلك تعك الدنيا ومش تقدر تقدم اجابه واضح وصريحة وقوية  ..


طبعا السؤال الاول طنشت الاجابه عنه والمهم نكمل كلامك بتقول : 






طبعا كلامك بدون دليل وذلك حتى تجد مخرج للتناقض ولكن طبعا كل المراجع  والادله تنادى بان النعمة هى خاصه بالتوبة ولا يوجد دليل يقول ان النعمة هنا مقصود بها رفع الملامه وليس التوبة ودا لسبب بسيط انى الملامه هنا اللى وقعت على يونس هى الذنب نفسه كان قبل ما يدخل الحوت وبالتالى ربنا عفر ليونس الذنب الذى يلام عليه ولكن فى الصافات قال لو مش كان تاب مش كان هيخرج لكن فى القلم لو مش كان تاب ونعمه ربنا فى حاله دى كانت هتخليه مذموم ولكن مش فى بطن الحوت ولكن فى الخارج 

وطبعا لان اجابات ا شهاب ضعيفه وغير واضحة اعتمد على اجابات تانية لتدعيم الموقف شويه ولانك نقلت الكلام دا بصفتك الشخصية وموافق عليه هنرد على كل حرف فيه  وهطالبك انت شخصيا بالرد على ما تنقل 









بالنسبه للسؤال الاول بيقول :






			" لانه لا يشترط مرافقة الذنب للذم دائما فقد يتوب المرء ولكن يرافقة الذم اى الملامه "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كلام جميل  لكن اجابة مش مكانها فى سورة القلم ولكن فى موضوعات تعبير اطفال ولماذا اطفال لانى الاجابه غلط 

يونس لا يمكن ومن المستحيل بعد توبته يرافقه اى ملامه لانى ببساطه المليم هنا هو المذنب فى سورة القلم فكيف يونس يكون مليم  وبعدها يتوب وبعدها  نقول عنه مليم دى مصيبه تفسيريه لم يقل بها احد لانى بالشكل دا مفيش اى غفران ليونس حصل من الله لانى الذنب موجود...... وبعدها ربنا رفع الذنب  او الملامه عن يونس فا طلع سقيم ولو فضلت الملامه بعد التوبه كان يونان هيطلع مذموم زى ما هو على وضعه .... شايفين الدوران ولف والتدليس فى التفسيرات وكل دا عشان يعملوا اى حاجه للتناقض الموجود دا 


نراجع التفسير تانى :

وقوله - سبحانه - { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِٱلْعَرَآءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ.. } استئناف لبيان جانب من فضله - تعالى - على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -. و { لَّوْلاَ } هنا حرف امتناع لوجود، و { أَن } يجوز أن تكون مخففة من { أَن } الثقيلة، واسمها ضمير الشأن، وهو ومحذوف، وجملة { تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } خبرها. ويجوز أن تكون مصدرية، أى لولا تدارك رحمة من ربه. والتدارك تفاعل من الدرك - بفتح الدال - بمعنى اللحاق بالغير. والمقصود به هنا المبالغة فى إدراك رحمة الله - تعالى - لعبده يونس - عليه السلام -. قال الجمل قرأة العامة { تَدَارَكَهُ } ، وهو فعل ماضى مذكر، حمل على معنى النعمة، لأن تأنيثها غير حقيقى، وقرأ ابن عباس وابن مسعود تدراكته - على لفظ النعمة - وهو خلاف المرسوم. والمراد بالنعمة رحمته - سبحانه - بيونس - عليه السلام - وقبول توبته، وإجابة دعائه.. والنبذ الطرح والترك للشئ، والعراء الأرض الفضاء الخالية من النبات وغيره. والمعنى لولا أن الله - تدارك عبده يونس برحمته، وبقبول توبته.. لطرح من بطن الحوت بالأرض الفضاء الخالية من النبات والعمران.. وهو مذموم، أى وهو ملوم ومؤاخذ منا على ما حدث منه.. ولكن ملامته ومؤاخذته منا قد امتنعت، لتداركه برحمتنا، حيث قبلنا توبته، وغسلنا حوبته، ومنحناه الكثير من خيرنا وبرنا.. فالمقصود من الآية الكريمة بيان جانب من فضل الله - تعالى - على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -، وبيان أن رحمته - تعالى - به، ونعمته عليه، قد حالت بينه ويبن أن يكن مذموما على ما صدر منه، من مغاضبة لقومه ومفارقته لهم بدون إذن من ربه.. قال الجمل ما ملخصه قوله { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } أى ملوم ومؤاخذ بذنبه والجملة حال من مرفوع " نُبِذ " ، وهى محط الامتناع المفاد بلولا، فهى المنفية لا النبذ بالعراء.. أى لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم، لكنه رُحِم فنبذ غير مذموم.. فلولا - هنا -، حرف امتناع لوجود، وأن الممتنع القيد فى جوابها لا هو نفسه.. وقوله { فَٱجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } تأكيد وتفصيل لنعمة الله - تعالى - التى أنعم بها على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -، وهو معطوف على مقدر. أى فتدراكته النعمة فاصطفاه ربه - عز وجل - حيث رد عليه الوحى بعد انقطاعه، وأرسله إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون من الناس، وقبل توبته، فجعله من عباده الكاملين فى الصلاح والتقوى، وفى تبليغ الرسالة عن ربه.







التعليق على السؤال الثانى بيقول






			" كان ملوما فى بطن الحوت ولما قبل توبته واخرجه من الله عليه وانعم عليه بان جعله غير ملوم ايضا فرفع ذنبه بالتوبة ورفعت عنه الملامه بالمن والنعمه "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كلام عشوائى لا دليل عليه :

اولا : نريد تفسير قال هذا الكلام بهذه الطريقه لا يوجد 
ثانيا : كل التفسيرات قالت بان النعمه المنعم عليها ليونس هى قبول توبته فقط 
ثالثا : لا يوجد دليل واحد قال بان يونس خرج من بطن الحوت وهو مليم بعد توبته .... دا كلام كارثه ومصيبة   ... هل يوجد من قال بان يونس خرج مليم من بطن الحوت بعد توبته  وبعدها ادركته نعمه الله بانه جعله سقيم بدل مليم 

نقول تانى مليم او سقيم معتمدة على توبه يونان وقبول الله لها هى دى النعمه وبالتالى هو خرج سقيم 
ولكن لو يونان مش قدم توبه كان هيفضل مليم خارج الحوت لكن فى الصافات قالت هيكون مليم داخل بطن الحوت  لنرى معنى مليم 

الدليل الاول :













الدليل الثانى :












الدليل الثالث :














السؤال الثالث : بيقول "






			من معانى المذموم الملوم من اللوم وكذلك العيب "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا هو التدليس اين معنى الذنب ولا عشان مش تخدم مصلحتك حذفتها ... عشان كدة بنقول اى اقتباس لمسلم يجب ان يكون هناك تحريف او تدليس ... حتى الان لم اجد مسلم من المشككين ينقل اقتباس بصورة صحيحة بعرف انى فى مصيبة معاه لو راجعته

 لنرى لسان العرب ماذا قال : 











يكمل ويقول 





يقول فى الاجابه على السؤال الرابع : 






			" لا شرط بين قبول التوبه وانتفاء الملامه فقد يلام الانسان على ما اقترفه من باب العتاب حتى وان تاب وكذلك الحال مع العقوبه فرفع العقوبه لا تقتضى ضرورة رفع الملامه "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




برافو بس الكلام دا مكانه مش فى سورة القلم دا ممكن يكون فى موضوع تعبير او دماغ حد كدة نفسه مش يكون فى تناقض فى القران  



ويقول لنا" 






			اثبت لغويا ان عبارة مذموم لا تفسر الا بملازمه الذنب صاحبه "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



حاضر من عيونى هذا الدليل 













والسؤال لك يا شهاب 

اثبت لغويا ان عبارة مذموم فى سورة القلم لا علاقه لها بالذنب والتوبة الذى قدمها يونس ؟؟



السؤال الثانى اثبت تفسيريا بخمسه تفاسير  ان سورة القلم لا علاقه لها بالتوبة وان يونس النعمه الذى ادركته هى رفع الملامه فقط دون التوبه هكذا صريحة ؟؟



السؤال الثالث : اثبت بادله من داخل القران ان من يطلق عليه مذموم هو مغفور الذنب ؟




يقول : 











طبعا قلنا  الخطا عندك  انت مش انا 


وعشان تفهم شويه فى العربى برضوا انى نعمه ربنا عليه لما طلع سقيم ودا من اجل توبته لم تاتى لرفع الملامه لانه مذموم لانى رفع الذنب والملامه تم بتوبه يونان  ولكن جاتت فى حاجات تانى عرفها يونان بعد الخروج 

















مزال بطن الحـــــوت تتحدى القــــران


فعلا شى محزن لما المسلمين توصل التعليقات بهذه الصورة من التفسير واللغة 

مازال ننتظر المسلمين لحل هذه الورطه للقران *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (21 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 

نكمل تعليقات ا شهاب :








حاضر  ...... الجواب عن التحدى الذى سوف نرى هل تكون شجاع بعدها وتعترف بالتناقض او انك كنت  فى  تخبط فكرى 















وعشان الناس >>>>> نضعهم تحت بعض تانى :











اما السؤال الذى لم اجد اجابه منك له وطنشت كالعادة  : 

 السؤال الاول : اثبت لغويا ان عبارة مذموم فى سورة القلم لا علاقه لها بالذنب والتوبة الذى قدمها يونس ؟؟



السؤال الثانى اثبت تفسيريا بخمسه تفاسير ان سورة القلم لا علاقه لها بالتوبة وان يونس النعمه الذى ادركته هى رفع الملامه فقط دون التوبه هكذا صريحة ؟؟

يكمل ويقول ا شهاب : 







لنرد على كلامك بالمراجع :












نكمل كلام الاستاذ شهاب لنرى الكارثه فى كتابه اللغه العربيه :





يا عزيزى صراحتا دى يكتبها واحد ابتدائى لم يعرف فتح التنوين  فالكلمه الصحيحة تكتب هكذا صراحةً  تنتهى الكلمه بالتاء المربوطة وفوق التاء تضع تنوين الفتح ... 

لا اعرف بماذا اقول لك ... مجموعه كامله فى منتدى اسلامى لا تعرف  الكتابه باللغه العربية ... 


ولكن نكمل .... بص يا عزيزى اريد دليل من القران يضع كلمه مذموم بعد المغفره والتوبة .... لان مذموم ككلمه فى القران لا تاتى بعد الغفران ولكن هى كلمه تتطلق مع الطرد من رحمة الله 


ننتظر الاعتراف بان القران متناقض.... كما قلت لك معى لا يوجد غير الدليل او الهروب 

منتظرك *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (23 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين



يارب نطلب باستمرار ان تعطى لنا الحكمه والارشاد وترشدنا لما تريد ونطلب صلاه خاصه من اجل المحبوب شهاب لتنير لنا جميعا الحق اينما كان .. وان تجعل النقاش لا يكون جدل بل يكون نافذه للكل لنعرف نورك الحقيقى امين 

عزيزى الفاضل كلامك الاخير سوف يوضح لك كل شى لو كنت تريد نقاش عن حق حينما وضعت تفسير يخص اللغة كان عليك وضع الرابط لانى اكتشفت انه موقع على الانترنت وليس مرجع كتابى واكتشفت ايضا عدم وضع الرابط قد يكون عن عمد ولكن سوف اظن خير ولا اقول انك محرف او مدلس او تريد اخفاء بعض الاشياء 



فى البدايه لنقرا الفرق بين العتاب واللوم عشان الامور مش تبقى سلطة







ولنرى كلام مهم جداااا يقول :








اذن المعاتبة تكون على سبيل الحب والادلال .. لان هذا الكلام سوف يهدم لك كل شى 
لماذا ؟




ببساطة لان الموقع موسوعه  التفسير الموضوعى فى نفس المقال الذى اقتبس منه شهاب وضع هذا المفهوم لمن ورد فيهم العتاب ويثبت لنا امور مهمه :



اولا : ان مع كل الانبياء يذكر الله الزله وبعدها العتاب وبعدها توبة الشخص وبعدها الغفران وهذا يدمر مفهوم العزيز شهاب بان العتاب ياتى بعد الغفران .. ارجو منك ان تراجع الامور 



ثانيا : موسوعه التفسير الموضوعى لم تضع يؤنس فى المقال تحت هذا البند لماذا ... ببساطة لان لا يوجد عتاب ولكن كانت توجد طريقه عمليه يؤنس ادرك منها الخطا وبعدها قدم توبه وبعدها غفر الله ليؤنس وانتهت القصة .. شغل بقى عتاب ولوم وقصص كتير دا عك منك يا عزيزى شهاب ووضعتوا نفسكم فى ورطه صعبه انت نفسك حاسس بيها  لنرى الموسوعه ماذا قالت ووضحت لنا الامور من نفس المقاله اللى وضعت منها الكلام ولهذا السبب لم تضع الرابط لتخفى على الناس باقى الحقيقة كما قلت لا يوجد اقتباس واحد لمسلم يكون بطريقه صحيحه لازم تلقى مصيبة 













شكرا لك على هذا الدليل 




ولكن الغريب ليا انك جبت تفسير من التصوف السنى  .. لكن مش مشكله نشوف التفاسير الصوفية ماذا قالت :














المرجع الصوفى الثانى :














طبعا مراجع مهمة جدااا تعال بقى ناخد تفسير ابن عجيبة الصوفى ونفهم الموضوع كويس وليس بالفهم المقلوب بتاعك .... نضع كلامه :









اولا : بالنسبه لتفسير النسفى كيف الله يعاتب بزلته بعد الغفران ... يعاتب لوحدها تمشى لكن بزلته بلاش دى 



ثانيا : كيف كما وصفت لنا الموسوعه للتفسير الموضوعى انى العتاب يكون على سبيل الحب والادلال يقول هنا انه رحم منه ...فهل عتاب  الله للانبياء يفرض بطريقه عقابية .. مفروض العتاب بيكون حب ورحمه وتلطيف لكن مش رحم منه .. هتلقى فهمك للتفسير سقيم للاسف مش عارف تركب الدنيا مع بعض 

ثالثا : تفسير بقى ابن عجيبه انت قلبت فيه الدنيا واضح حضرتك بتاخذ بتشابه الكلمات .. عزيزى الفاضل التفسير يقول ان يؤنس فى حالته الاولى كان على العجله والغضب وقال لرسول الاسلام مش تكون زيه .... لو يؤنس بقى لم يتب ومفيش غفران حصل بالطبع كان هيكون على حالته الاولى وهى معاتب بعجلته التى لم يقدم توبه لها وبالتالى لم يحدث غفران ... شايف التناسق النصى ازاى واضح ... مش انك لقيت تشابه كلمات يبقى تقلب التفسير والفهم ... ياراجل حرام عليك ... ودا يثبت انى الموضوع واقف كله على التوبه لو يؤنس لم يقدم توبه كان هينبذ مذموم اى معاتب بعجلته وهى ملوم على وضعه الاول كما قالها القران .... كفايه جدل بقى 



ناخذ نقطه تفسير الحدائق وهى فعلا حدائق جميله وهتقفل الموضوع خالص فى الجدل اللى غير موجود نهائى فى التفاسير ولا القران لكن مفيش مانع عشان ننقذ القران 















بــــــــــــــــم ..... اعتقد لو فعلا عندك قليل من العدل سوف تعترف بان القران متناقض وتحتاج للتفكير او تشوف حل تانى 




نبدا فى تعليقات سريعه :



حضرتك بتقول :










تعرف .... عيب حضرتك......انك  مكشوف اوى ... المسلم لما يجد انه غلط يجمع اى طريق ... على الفكرة ما يوجد داخل تفكيرك وقلبك سوف تحاسب عليه امام الله يوم الدينونه الناس مش هتنفعك حتى لو هتتقتل ياريت يكون فى شجاعه 
دا الدليل اللى يثبت انى دا تفكيرك اساسا :








نكمل كلامك الجميل اللى بتقول فيه :















يعنى  ننتظر مش ينفع نكتب على طول مش ينفع .... اعمل ايه اهرب بعينك ... انا قلتلك الشى الوحيد اللى ينقذك منى هو الهروب فى اكتر من كدة بعرفك القصه عشان تخترع اى شى 

تم الضغط عليا يا عينى .. فعلا وشويه وكنت هتقتل ليه فرج فودة 

عزيزى لازم تفهم مع كل شخص يوجد ظروف وبيرد حسب وقته وشغله ولا حضرتك معتقد بتكلم حد عاطل مثلا .. سيبك من الامور دى وركز فى الموضوع 


نكمل مع كلامك بتقول :







بعد التعديل بيوم او يومين  ... لا اعرف من نفسك او من المنتدى قال :










اولا : كدة تعجبنى بدات تتعلم تعرف العك اللى بتكتبه وبتغلط فيه ياراجل حد يكتب لاذال .. بصراحه لو حد فيكم من الازهر تبقى مصيبه وكارثه انكم بتتعلموا كتابه اللغه العربيه 



ثانيا : بالنسبه ليوم القيامة دى انا ملاحظ هروبك للتاويل التانى .. اكيد لانى لقيت حجتك ضعيفه جدااا وبتمهد للطريق التانى صدقنى بقولك مكشوف اوى ... عموما خلص دى وهناقش التاويل التانى اللى هيكون كارثه اكتر من الاول 



ثالثا : التاويل التانى بيؤكد كلامى وانى العلماء بيعترفوا انى فى مشكله وتناقض  ضخم  ويحاولون تلطيف الجو لكن اتنيلت اكتر ...لكن وحدة وحدة 



ثالثا : مصيبه بتقول كلام التفسير مختلف عن التحدى وانى الفيصل فى تداركه نعمه من ربه هو حضرتك مش شايف لولا اللى فوق دى 







فعلا انت لما بتستعبط او بتستعبط ...... لو فعلا تمتلك الشجاعه تعترف 


منتظرك لن اتركك  *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (30 نوفمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين


يوجد بعض التعليقات على المسلمين ......
 تناقض واحد جعلهم فى حاله غير طبيعية 



اولا : محزن جدا ان منتدى كامل يقال انه متخصص فى اللغه العربيه والاسلاميات  لا يعرفون الكتاب باللغة العربيه ويقعون فى اخطاء فادحة 
لنرى مثلا لمشرف جديد اسمه اسلام 







لا يوجد تعليق... هكذا هم المسلمين ودا يدل على مستوى العلم مع هؤلاء ..لذلك اعتقد من يكتب فيكم حاليا يكون مرعوب من الاخطاء ... المشكله انهم يبحثون عن خطا لى انا مش عندى مشكله يارب اكون بكتب كله غلط المهم المعلومه توصل....تانى حاجه الشخص لا يفتخر بكتابة العربى صح ويعيب ويقلل من الاخرين لكن للاسف دى  ثقافه توجد فيكم ... 







ثانيا : المشكله لمجرد تاخير بسيط منى دنيا تقوم عندهم مانا تركت العزيز شهاب من يوم 23 لحد يوم 26 حتى اكتمل الرد 
مش صرخت ولا عملت اى شى كنت منتظر يخلص براحته حتى يقعد شهر فى حاجات كتير جايز بحث وجايز ظروف اجتماعيه وجايز ظروف شغل لكن نقول المسلم لا يعرف ايضا هذه الثقافه لكن معايا هتتعلموا حاجات كتير ومش حابب براحتك برضوا 






ثالثا : نقطه مهمه جدا شكرا ليكم انى الموضوع تم تثبيته .. انا بس عاوز المسلم يعرف ويقرا التناقض  وانا عارف باقى النتيجه  انه هيرفض القران ..لانى واثق جدا من انه تناقض صعب جدااا 


تم عرض التناقض مع  مسلمين كثيرين عرفوا انى القران ليس كتاب سماوى بعد بحث امامهم فى التفاسير وكلام العلماء ...


 انا واثق انكم مفيش حد منكم يقدر ينكر الاسلام اكتر حاجه ممكن يعملها الواحد فيكم الهروب لكن يعترف يتقتل على طول ودى حاجه مرعبه انى الاسلام يربى المنافقين فى الدين 



رابعا : الغريب انكم لا تعرفون النظام يعنى الموضوع بقى صفحات كتير ودى لعبه مكشوفه اوى كل شويه نعيد الكلام والاقتباس بتاع فرد تانى ... كمان كم عرض موضوعات كتيره خارج سياق التناقض بتاع يونس  ودا السبب بتاعه معروف ومكشوف اوى انكم خايفين الموضوع يكون فاضى او اللى يقرا الموضوع يشك ومش يقتنع بالكلام بتاعكم  فا نعمل حركه حلوة  نحط حاجات كتير خارج سياق الموضوع ... طاب ما تفتح موضوعات تانى .. امركم غريب جدا يجعلنى اشفق عليكم 


خامسا : نعرض امامكم ثقافه هذه الناس :








دا مخ المسلم اللى فاهم دينه باختصار عبارة عن قصف وقنابل وتفجير وقطع .. طاب ياسيدى انا مش فاهم اشرح واتكلم فى الايات مش جايز تكسبنى او جايز مثلا اقتنع بكلامك ... لكن صدقنى انا عارف انك لو مش اتكلمت كدة مش هتكون مسلم خالص 


سادسا : اى شخص يخرج عن الموضوع او يكون هارب من موضوعات اخرى لم يجد معى غير الاهمال .. حتى الان الاستاذ شهاب يعامل بالحب والصلاة مهما يكون مستوى كلامه لكن مش مهم ....الراجل مستمر وهذا الاستمرار معى لن يترك

النهاردة هقرا كل ما كتب وسوف ابدا فى اعداد الرد 

يتبـــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (4 ديسمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين


نصلى للسيد المسيح ان يعطى لنا الحكمه والارشاد للحق ... ونصلى من اجل الجميع .. امين 

رغم بعض الظروف لكن نكمل الرد رغم ضيق الوقت


سوف اقدم الموضوع بشكل مختلف وبعدها نعلق على كل كلام الاستاذ شهاب ... 

حتى نحسم الموضوع بشكل قوى 


يقول شهاب سورة القلم لم تتكلم عن التوبه وان النعمه المقصودة تتعلق بما بعد التوبة هل هذا الكلام صحيح ..طبعا غلط تماما ولا يوجد دليل واحد عليه ...انما هو تاليف ليهرب من الواقع الصعب الذى يجعل القران ككتاب عادى من تاليف البشر 
وحتى نقدم كلامنا بقوة الدليل سوف نقدم الادله على ان النعمة تعنى التوبة وليس غيرها ... والادلة سوف تكون من بدايه القرن الاول الهجرى الى الان ..سوف ناخذ على كل قرن دليل يؤكد انها التوبة بمجمل ثلاثين  دليل تتكلم بصورة واضحه بان النعمه هى التوبه 

نقدم الادلة  التى تتكلم على ان النعمة هى التوبــــة وما يقدمه المشككين هو كلام لا يعرف الواقع او الدليل ولكن هو هروب من الصدمه ولذلك تجدهم فى تشتت وهروب لموضوعات اخرى وتكرار كلام باقتباس مشاركات البعض ... تهرب واضح فعلا اشفق عليكم 




الشيخ هود بن محكم الهوارى .... اسم الكتاب تفسير كتاب الله العزيز ....3 ه

 قال: { لَّوْلآ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } فتاب عليه 




الامام محمد بن جرير الطبرى ....... اسم الكتاب تفسير جامع البيان في تفسير القران  ...... 270 ه

 وقوله: { لَوْلا أنْ تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ } يقول جلّ ثناؤه: لولا أن تدارك صاحب الحوت نعمة من ربه، فرحمه بها، وتاب عليه من مغاضبته ربه





الامام سليمان الطبرانى .......اسم الكتاب التفسير الكبير ....... 260 ه – 360ه 
{ لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ }؛ بقبُولِ توبتهِ، 





الامام محمد بن عبداللة بن ابى زمنين ابو عبد اللة .......اسم الكتاب تفسير القران العزيز ......324 ه – 399 ه 
 { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } فتاب 





الامام احمد ابو اسحاق الثعلبى .......اسم الكتاب الكشف والبيان ........427 ه 
 { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ } أدركه، وفي مصحف عبد الله (تداركته) بالتاء. { نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } حين رحمه وتاب عليه






الامام الحسين بن مسعود البغوى ابو محمد ..... اسم الكتاب معالم التنزيل ........516 ه 
. { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ } ، أدركته { نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَبّه } ، حين رحمه وتاب عليه،





للقاضى عبد الحق بن غالب بن عطيه الاندلسى ابو محمد ....... اسم الكتاب المحرر الوجيز فى تفسير الكتاب العزيز ...... 546 ه 
 وقرأ جمهور الناس: " لولا أن تداركه " أسند الفعل دون علامة تأنيث، لأن تأنيث النعمة غير حقيقي وقرأ أبيّ بن كعب وابن مسعود وابن عباس: " تداركته " على إظهار العلامة، وقرأ ابن هرمز والحسن: " تدّاركه " بشد الدال على معنى: تتداركه وهي حكاية حال تام، فلذلك جاء الفعل مستقبلاً بمعنى: { لولا أن } ، يقال فيه تتداركه نعمة من ربه ونحوه، قوله تعالى: { فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان } فهذا وجه القراءة، ثم أدغمت التاء في الدال، والنعمة: هي الصفح والتوب



الامام ابن الجوزى عبد الرحمن بن على بن محمد الجوزى القرشى البغدادى ابو فرج ....... اسم الكتاب زاد المسير .......... 597 ه 
{ نعمةٌ من ربه } فرحمه بها، وتاب عليه من معاصيه





شيخ الاسلام فخر الدين الرازى ...... اسم الكتاب مفاتيح الغيب .......606ه
الجواب: المراد من تلك النعمة، هو أنه تعالى أنعم عليه بالتوفيق للتوبة






الفقيه والامام والمحدث  محمد عز الدين عبد الرازق ابى الهيجاء الرسعنى الحنبلى .... اسم الكتاب رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز .....661ه
{ لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } وقرأ ابن مسعود: " تَدَارَكَتْهُ "؛ لتأنيث النعمة، وحَسُنَ التذكير على قراءة الجمهور [للفصل].
والمعنى: لولا أن تداركته رحمة من ربه وتوبة.




الشيخ ابن عربى  ..... اسم الكتاب تفسير ابن عربى ......638 ه 
  { لولا أن تداركه نعمة } كاملة { من ربّه } بالهداية إلى الكمال لبقاء سلامة الاستعداد وعدم رسوخ الهيئة الغضبية والتوبة عن فرطات النفس والتنصل عن صفاتها 





الامام الشيخ ناصر الدين البيضاوى  ....اسم الكتاب انور التنزيل واسرار التاويل ....... 685ه

{ لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مّن رَّبّهِ } يعني التوفيق للتوبة وقبولها وحسن تذكير الفعل للفصل، وقرىء «تداركته» و «تداركه» أي تتداركه على حكاية الحال الماضية بمعنى لولا كان يقال فيه تتداركه. 




الشيخ علاء الدين على بن محمد بن ابراهيم البغدادى الشهير بالخازن ...... اسم الكتاب تفسير الخازن .......... 725 ه 
{ لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربه } أي حين رحمه وتاب عليه، 




الشيخ ابو محمد النيسابورى ..... اسم الكتاب غرائب القران ورغائب الفرقان ...... 728 ه 
 وهذه النعمة التوبة بالحقيقة. وقد اعتمد في جواب لولا على الحال أعني قوله { وهو مذوم } 





الامام عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن مخلوف ابو زيد الثعالبى المكى ....... اسم الكتاب الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القران ....... 875 ه 
«لَوْلاَ أَنْ تَدَارَكَتْهُ نِعْمَةُ» والنعمة التي تداركته هي الصَّفْحُ والاجتباء الذي سَبَقَ له عَنْدَ اللَّهِ ـــ عز وجل ــ






للامام العلامه الشيخ المفسر نور الدين احمد بن محمد بن خضر الشافعى الكازرونى ...... اسم الكتاب الصراط المستقيم فى تبيان القران الكريم ...... 923 ه 
{ لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ }: بقبول توبته 







الامام القاضى ابو السعود العمادى محمد بن محمد بن مصطفى ....... اسم الكتاب  ارشاد العقل السليم الى مزايا الكتاب الكريم ......951 ه 
{ لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مّن رَّبّهِ } وقُرِىءَ رحمةٌ وهُو توفيقُهُ للتوبةِ وقبولُهَا منْهُ، وحسُنَ تذكيرُ الفعلِ للفصلِ بالضميرِ، وقُرِىءَ تداركتْهُ وتَداركُهُ أي تتداركهُ على حكايةِ الحالِ الماضيةِ بمَعْنَى لولا أنْ كانَ يقالُ فيهِ تتداركه.





الشيعى محمد محسن الكاشانى المشهور بالفيض الكاشانى ........ اسم الكتاب تفسير الصافى فى تفسير كلام الله الوافى ....... 1090 ه 
{ (49) لَوْلاَ أَنْ تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ } التوفيق للتوبة وقبولها القمّي قال النعمة الرحمة { لَنُبِذَ بِالْعَراءِ } بالأرض الخالية عن الأشجار والسقف القمّي قال الموضع الذي لا سقف له { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } مليم.








 الشيخ ابو الفداء اسماعيل حقى بن الشيخ مصطفى الاستانبولى الايدوسى الحنفى ....... اسم الكتاب تفسير روح البيان فى تفسير القران .......1127 ه 

{ لولا ان تداركه } ناله وبلغه ووصل اليه وبالفارسية اكرنه آتست كه دريافت اورا { نعمة } رحمة كائنة { من ربه } وهو توفيقه للتوبة وقبولها منه وحسن تذكير الفعل للفصل بالضمير وان مع الفعل فى تأويل المصدر مبتدأ خبره مقدر بمعنى ولولا تدارك نعمة من ربه اياه حاصل 






الشيخ الشوكانى ........ اسم الكتاب فتح القدير ....... 1250 ه 

* { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مّن رَّبّهِ } أي لولا أن تدارك صاحب الحوت نعمة من الله، وهي توفيقه للتوبة، فتاب الله عليه





الشيخ محمود شكرى الالوسى البغدادى شهاب الدين ...... اسم الكتاب روح المعانى فى تفسير القران الكريم والسبع المثانى ..... 1270 ه 
* { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مّن رَّبّهِ } وهو توفيقه للتوبة وقبولها منه، وقرىء (رحمة). وتذكير الفعل على القراءتين لأن الفاعل مؤنث مجازي مع الفصل بالضمير. وقرأ عبد الله وابن عباس (تداركته) بتاء التأنيث، وقرأ ابن هرمز والحسن والأعمش (تداركه) بتشديد الدال وأصله تتداركه فأبدل التاء دالاً وأدغمت الدال في الدال، والمراد حكاية الحال الماضية على معنى لولا أن كان يقال فيه تتداركه





الشيخ محمد  جمال الدين القاسمى ...... اسم الكتاب تفسير محاسن القران ...... 1332 ه 

{ لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } وهو قبول توبته ورحمته، تضرعه وابتهاله 






الشيخ ابراهيم القطان ........ اسم الكتاب تفسير تيسير التفسير .......1404 ه 
ولولا أن تداركته نعمةُ ربه بقَبول توبته لَطُرِحَ في الأرض الفضاء وهو مذموم





الشيخ جابر بن موسى بن عبد القادر بن جابر المعروف بابو بكر الجزائرى ....... اسم الكتاب ايسر التفاسير لكلام العلى الكبير ....1921 م – 2018 م 

 وقوله لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربّه لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم أي لولا أن أدركته رحمة الله تعالى حيث ألهمه الله التوبة ووفقه لها لنبذ أي لطرح بالفضاء وهو مذموم ولكن لما تاب الله عليه طُرح على ساحل البحر وهو غير مذموم بل محمود






الشيخ الصابونى ........ اسم الكتاب تفسير صفوة التفاسير 

 { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } أي لولا أن تداركته رحمة الله { لَنُبِذَ بِظ±لْعَرَآءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } أي لطرح في الفضاء الواسع الخالي من الأشجار والجبال، وهو ملام على ما ارتكب، ولكن الله أنعم عليه بالتوفيق للتوبة فلم يبق مذموماً






د اسعد حومد ....... اسم الكتاب ايسر التفاسير 
 (49) - وَلَوْلاَ أَنْ تَدَارَكَتْهُ رَحَمَةُ اللهِ تَعَالَى وَنِعْمَتُهُ، بِتَوْفِيقِهِ لِلْتَّوْبَةِ، وَقَبُولِهَا مِنْهُ، لَطُرِحَ فِي الفَضَاءِ مِنْ بَطْنِ الحُوتِ، وَهُوَ مَلُومٌ مَطْرُودٌ مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالكَرَامَةِ.






لجنة القران والسنة ..... اسم الكتاب تفسير المنتخب في تفسير القران الكريم 
49- لولا أن تداركته نعمة ربه بقبول توبته، لطرح من بطن الحوت بالفضاء، وهو معاقب بزلته.





امام الازهر الشريف الشيخ طنطاوى ..... اسم الكتاب تفسير الوسيط في تفسير القران الكريم 
{ تَدَارَكَهُ } ، وهو فعل ماضى مذكر، حمل على معنى النعمة، لأن تأنيثها غير حقيقى، وقرأ ابن عباس وابن مسعود تدراكته - على لفظ النعمة - وهو خلاف المرسوم. والمراد بالنعمة رحمته - سبحانه - بيونس - عليه السلام - وقبول توبته، وإجابة دعائه.. والنبذ الطرح والترك للشئ، والعراء الأرض الفضاء الخالية من النبات وغيره. والمعنى لولا أن الله - تدارك عبده يونس برحمته، وبقبول توبته.. لطرح من بطن الحوت بالأرض الفضاء الخالية من النبات والعمران.. وهو مذموم، أى وهو ملوم ومؤاخذ منا على ما حدث منه.. ولكن ملامته ومؤاخذته منا قد امتنعت، لتداركه برحمتنا، حيث قبلنا توبته، وغسلنا حوبته، ومنحناه الكثير من خيرنا وبرنا.. فالمقصود من الآية الكريمة بيان جانب من فضل الله - تعالى - على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -، وبيان أن رحمته - تعالى - به، ونعمته عليه، قد حالت بينه ويبن أن يكن مذموما على ما صدر منه، من مغاضبة لقومه ومفارقته لهم بدون إذن من ربه.. قال الجمل ما ملخصه قوله { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } أى ملوم ومؤاخذ بذنبه



30 دليل من جميع التفاسير الاسلامية ...... المسيحى الذى يتكلم بالدليل وليس بالتاليف والعشوائية والهروب من الحقيقة ... للاسف يتخيل المسلمين انى سوف افتح موضوع ليبهرنى شهاب  او غيره بان هذا هو الحل 

قلتها لك معى لا يوجد غير الدليل وامامك الاعتراف بالحقيقة 
















النقطة التانى اللى تقفل الموضوع نهائى بعد اثبات ان سورة القلم تتكلم عن التوبة وهى ان لولا تنفى مذموم وليس النبذ ودا اثبت التناقض بقوة ان لولا التوبه لخرج ولكن النفى كان مذموم او غير مذموم وهنعرض الادلة وهى :





 الامام الشيخ ناصر الدين البيضاوى  ....اسم الكتاب انور التنزيل واسرار التاويل ....... 685ه
. { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } مليم مطرود عن الرحمة والكرامة. وهو حال يعتمد عليها الجواب لأنها المنفية دون النبذ.







الشيخ الامام العلامه المفسر ابى القاسم محمد بن احمد بن جزى الكلبى ....... اسم الكتاب التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل ........ 741 ه 
 { لَنُبِذَ بِظ±لْعَرَآءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } هو جواب لولا، والمنفي هو الذم لا نبذه بالعراء، فإنه قد قال في الصافات{ فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِظ±لْعَرَآءِ } [الصافات: 145] فالمعنى لولا رحمة الله لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم، لكنه نبذ وهو غير مذموم، وقد ذكرنا العراء في الصافات.







الامام القاضى ابو السعود العمادى محمد بن محمد بن مصطفى ....... اسم الكتاب  ارشاد العقل السليم الى مزايا الكتاب الكريم ......951 ه 
{ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } مُليمٌ مطرودٌ من الرحمةِ والكرامةِ، وهو حالٌ من مرفوعِ نُبذَ عليهَا يعتمدُ جوابُ لولا لأنَّها هي المنفيةُ لا النبذُ بالعراءِ كما مرَّ في الحالِ الأُولى






الامام ابن عادل الحنبلى ....... اسم الكتاب تفسير اللباب فى علوم الكتاب ......880 ه 
قوله: { لَنُبِذَ بِظ±لْعَرَآءِ } ، هذا جواب " لَوْلاَ " ، أي: لنبذ مذموماً لكنه نبذ سقيماً غير مذموم.
وقيل: جواب " لَولاَ " مقدر، أي: لولا هذه النعمة لبقي في بطن الحوتِ.






الامام اثير الدين  ابو حيان الاندلسى ...... اسم الكتاب  البحر المحيط فى التفسير .......754 ه 
 وجواب { لولا } قوله: { لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم } ، أي لكنه نبذه وهو غير مذموم، كما قال:{ فنبذناه بالعراء } [الصافات: 145] والمعتمد فيه على الحال لا على النبذ مطلقاً، بل بقيد الحال.







الشيخ محمد  جمال الدين القاسمى ...... اسم الكتاب تفسير محاسن القران ...... 1332 ه 

{ لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ } وهو قبول توبته ورحمته، تضرعه وابتهاله { لَنُبِذَ بِظ±لْعَرَآءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } قال الزمخشري: يعني: أن حاله كانت على خلاف الذم حين نبذ بالعراء، ولولا توبته لكانت حاله على الذم. والعراء: الفضاء من الأرض.











النقطه التانيه واضحه تماما وتغلق الباب لذلك انا فرحت بتثبيت الموضوع لانى اريد فقط المسلم يعرف التناقض وهو يبحث مع نفسه وواثق ايضا انى التناقض هيكون اكبر عنوان امامه للقران ... شكرا شكرا ليكم




ورغم انى الموضوع منتهى ولكن ناخد النقطة الثالثة واللى بتاكد موضوعنا بكل قوه وهى معنى مذموم يقول الطبرى :





 وقوله: { لَوْلا أنْ تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ } يقول جلّ ثناؤه: لولا أن تدارك صاحب الحوت نعمة من ربه، فرحمه بها، وتاب عليه من مغاضبته ربه { لَنُبِذَ بالعَرَاءِ } وهو الفضاء من الأرض: ومنه قول قيس بن جَعْدة:
وَرَفَعْتُ رِجْلاً لا أخافُ عِثارَها	   	وَنَبَذْتُ بالبَلَدِ العَرَاءِ ثِيابِي
{ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } اختلف أهل التأويل في معنى قوله: { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } فقال بعضهم: معناه وهو مُلِيم. ذكر من قال ذلك: حدثني عليّ، قال: ثني أبو صالح، قال: ثني معاوية، عن عليّ، عن ابن عباس، في قوله: { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } يقول: وهو مليم. وقال آخرون: بل معنى ذلك: وهو مذنب ذكر من قال ذلك: حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى، قال: ثنا المعتمر، عن أبيه عن بكر { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } قال: هو مذنب


هنا معناها مذنب ودا معنى يقضى على الموضوع طيب الطبرى قال هنا قيل في ناس قالت مليم تعالوا نشوف الطبرى قال ايه برضوا في تفسير مليم :



وقوله: { وَهُوَ مُلِـيـمُ } يقول: وهو مكتسب اللوم، يقال: قد ألام الرجل، إذا أتـى ما يُلام علـيه من الأمر وإن لـم يُـلَـم، كما يقال: أصبحتَ مُـحْمِقاً مُعْطِشاً: أي عندك الـحمق والعطش ومنه قول لبـيد:
سَفَهاً عَذَلْتَ ولُـمْتَ غيرَ مُلِـيـمِ	   	وَهَداكَ قَبلَ الـيوْمِ غيرُ حَكِيـم
فأما الـملوم فهو الذي يُلام بـاللسان، ويعذل بـالقول. وبنـحو الذي قلنا فـي ذلك قال أهل التأويـل. ذكر من قال ذلك: حدثنـي مـحمد بن عمرو، قال: ثنـي أبو عاصم، قال: ثنا عيسى وحدثنـي الـحارث، قال: ثنا الـحسن، قال: ثنا ورقاء، جميعاً عن ابن أبـي نـجيح، عن مـجاهد، قوله: { وَهُوَ مُلِـيـمٌ } قال: مذنب. حدثنا بشر، قال: ثنا يزيد، قال: ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة { وَهُوَ مُلِـيـمٌ }: أي فـي صنعه. حدثنـي يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد، فـي قوله: { وَهُوَ مُلِـيـمٌ } قال: وهو مذنب، قال: والـملـيـم: الـمذنب






ودا كان اثبات قوى في ثلاثه نقط من اجل كلام العزيز الفاضل فيقول :








فهى تناقض اقوالك انت يا استاذ شهاب فلو كنت متخصص في مجال التفسير من اصول الدين كنت لا ترهقنى كل ذلك 
ونجد التناقض في قولك بانك لست صوفيا ومع ذلك تقول تفسيرهم ليس حجه .. ام تريد التدليس عليا وانى مش عارف انى ابن عجيبه صوفى معلش نعديها 

ولا ممكن تكون صوفى وخايف تقول في المنتدى فا الاسلام يدعم النفاق 
اين عقلك تضع امامى تفسير صوفى ولما كشفتك تقول لا مش حجه عليا يا راجل عيب عليك يعنى في واحد من اهل السنة يجيب دليل من تفاسير الشيعة 
ويضعها امامى ولا فاكرنى مغفل مثلا 
المصيبه الاكبر انى ابن عجيبه يقول عكس ما تقول وتفاسير الصوفية وضعنا بعضها تقول عكس ما تريد 


وبعدين المصيبه الاكبر تقول :







يعنى اجيب تفسير وبعدين تقول ليا التفاسير كلها ليست حجه عليا .. فعلا سياسة غريبة زى ابو هريرة لما هرب من تناقض لا عدوى رطن ليهم الحبشية ... ناس بتسال في تناقض هنا مش تفهم وتعمل وعى ولا تتكلم ليهم هندى 

طيب ايه رايك هقبل التحدى بس مش من التفاسير لانها ليست حجه عليك تتوقع هيكون مين .... انت ... معقوله  ايوة انت 

نقرا كلامك :








بم ومليون بم ..... المفترض بعد كلامك دا تقول ليا انا اسف وكنت غلطان وامامك حاجتين الاعتراف بتناقض القران ودا مستحيل لانك هتتقتل 

او تعترف بالانسحاب ودا هيكون دليل ضمنى بالاعتراف بتناقض القران بس هيكون منظرك وحش
او تشوف حل تانى 
لو فعلا تملك الشجاعة تعترف بانك كنت على خطا 
وهنتظر ذلك 

يتبـــع بباقى التعليقات على كلامك *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (7 ديسمبر 2020)

*



			وامامك حاجتين الاعتراف بتناقض القران ودا مستحيل لانك هتتقتل

او تعترف بالانسحاب ودا هيكون دليل ضمنى بالاعتراف بتناقض القران بس هيكون منظرك وحش
او تشوف حل تانى
لو فعلا تملك الشجاعة تعترف بانك كنت على خطا
وهنتظر ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



دا كلامى السابق ..... تم بالفعل ولكن بطريقة مختلفه وجديدة فكرنى بفلم احمد مكى لما عمل شمس الزناتى بطريقة  مضحكه وقال للفريق احنا شكلنا فزنا ولا ايه ....طبعا دا لوهم المسلم فقط لا غير ... انت مش تعرف للاسف انى دى كارثه 

مهزله فعلا غلق شهاب الموضوع  شاف مع نفسه كدة انه خلص الموضوع بيهرب بطريقه لطيفه وطبعا هروب من تثبيت الموضوع والورطه اللى اتعملت ليهم 

ويفتح موضوع لطيف تانى نعلق فيه كلنا واريح نفسى لانى ليس عندى المقدرة رغم الموضوع الاول موظف واحد بيخبط وخلاص واحد تانى بيشتت الموضوع 
لكن نفتح موضوع تانى نشتت الدنيا ونوهم المسلم اننا خلصنا الموضوع 

بالعكس انتوا بالرد بالشكل دا عملتوا ليا خدمه فى اثبات امور معينه مع ناس معينه  متابعه برضوا ..... شكرا جداا 

وطبعا شهاب هرب من امر ورط فيه نفسه تانى وهو اكثر من 100 تفسير يثبت انها مش للتوبه وهيرد عل الاقتباسات بتعتى كلها .... طبعا دا عجز لانه مش قادر يجيب تفسير واحد هيجيب اكثر من 100 وطبعا اى تاويل هيجى فوق راسه 


عموما مش تقلق انتظر تعليقى كدة على ما سبق والعك اللى عملته فى الاخر 
وللاسف وقعت فيما وضعته كما متوقع لا تقلق معى سوف تعرف ان القران كتاب بشرى 

دا يدوب تناقض واحد ياراجل يخبط منتدى كامل كدة ...دا غيرالمشرفين  كل اسبوع بمفهوم معين فى سورة القلم ... كل شويه بيتغير 

عموما اشكرك مرة تانيه على غلق الموضوع دا هستفيد منه فى امور حضرتك مش تعرفها وعادى هتابعك فى التعليقات 

قلتها لك لن اتركك 

يتبـــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 ديسمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 


فى البداية نصلى من اجل الجميع شهاب وجميع الذين معه صلاه من اجل سلامتهم واعطاء نعمه للجميع لمعرفه حقك .امين

اولا : الرد اخذ وقت فى التنظيم والتصوير حتى يظهر الحق للجميع رغم ظروفى ووقتى الضيق 

ثانيا : فى هذا الرد سوف تعرف لماذا كنت سعيد بتثبيت الموضوع وكانت السعادة اكثر حينما تم غلق الموضوع لان ما كتب كارثة وانه يغلق على هذا الوضع يجعل الجميع يكتشف الحق بكل سهولة 

ثالثا : لو كنت تظن انى اكتب من اجل الجدل للاسف فانت لا تعرفنى ... لكن الغريب ان الاخر يعاند ويكسر كل قواعد كتب التفاسير وكتب اللغة وكتب النحو من اجل سبب واحد ان القران لا يصبح كتاب بشرى ولكن صدقنى الله يراقب ما بداخلى وما بداخلك ويوم الدينونة سوف يكون حكم بينى وبينك 

رابعا : عموما اضع هذا الرد لمحبتى لك .. وكما قلت لك ان كنت ما تقول حق ليس عندى مشكله فى الاعتراف . لكن المشكله فى الاعتراف معك من اجل اسباب كثيرة انت تعرفها قبلى 





نبدا الموضوع  

.... يقول شهاب :






عزيزى الفاضل هذا خلل فى تفسيرك وتحليلك للنص  ولا يوجد دليل واحد على كلامك ... للاسف فى كل كلامك لا يوجد دليل ... يعنى راجع كلامك كله هتلقيه عشوائى وبيتغير وحتى اعتمادك على ست او سبع تفاسير سوف اثبت لك ووضحنا سابقا انك تحرف فى المفهوم  ..... لكن لنرى بعض الادلة على عكس ما تقول ... لتعرف ان الحق الواضح يكون موجود وواضح فى كل الكتب .












اذن الرحمه يا عزيزى هى شملت يونس بالتوفيق الى التوبه بالطريقه العمليه الذى فعلها الله معه وقبول هذه التوبة ... هذا هى الرحمه والنعمه ... لا تحاول تحريف وتاويل امور بطريقه غريبه لكى تنقذ القران من التناقض فانت بهذا الشكل تخسر انقاذ نفسك وحياتك الابدية ... لكن لنرى 
الدليل الثانى : 









شايف الجمال الذم هنا هيحصل لو لم يتضرع الى الله  اصلا ... ودا تناسق الايه انى النعمه هى التوبه ولو مش حصلت التوبه من يونس كان هيخرج مذموم يعنى مرفوض ومطرود من رحمه الله لانه لم يتوب .... اذن السبب الاول ساقط بكل وضوح وعشان تقنع مسلم بالسبب الاول من السهل جدا المسلم يقرا ويعرف انى كلامك غلط من غير ما اتكلم معاه اصلا ..



نكمل كلامك بيقول الاستاذ شهاب السبب التانى وهو :







للاسف كلامك غلط تعرف ليه .. لما شخص يحاول تاليف امور لا يوجد عليها دليل هتلقى الكلام مش ماشى مع الادله والتفاسير ... ومن السهل جدا لو المسلم راح للتفاسير هيكتشف عكس كل كلامك دا ... طيب تعال نفتح التفاسير ونشوف يمكن انا غلطان ....


التفسير الاول :











النتيجه .... لا يوجد ترابط ولا يوجد تفسير عراء يوم القيامه ولا اى حاجه ... تفسير واضح جداا ... عرفت ليه كنت سعيد بغلق الموضوع .... وتفسير الطبرى هو من اقوى التفاسير عندكم ... لكن مش مشكله تعال نكمل ..



التفسير الثانى :













النتيجه .... لا يوجد ترابط ولا يوجد تفسير عراء يوم القيامه ولا اى حاجه ... تفسير واضح جداا ...




التفسير الثالث : 









النتيجه .... لا يوجد ترابط ولا يوجد تفسير عراء يوم القيامه ولا اى حاجه ... تفسير واضح جداا ...




التفسير الرابع : 











النتيجه .... لا يوجد ترابط ولا يوجد تفسير عراء يوم القيامه ولا اى حاجه ... تفسير واضح جداا ...





التفسير الخامس :










النتيجه .... لا يوجد ترابط ولا يوجد تفسير عراء يوم القيامه ولا اى حاجه ... تفسير واضح جداا ...

اذن التفسير الثانى بتاعك ساقط .. وكلام عشوائى لا يعرف طريقه الى الدليل 




نكمل بقى السبب الثالث للاستاذ شهاب جايز نلقى شى :









ماعلينا من عدم معرفتك للكتابه هنعلق عليها فى الاخر ولكن 
السبب دا كارثة فعلا ..... ومش كارثة فقط دا شى يقلل منك فى فهمك وقدرتك فى النحو .... هقولك لماذا ...  لانك تخالف كل النحو واللغة  ... هتكلم من دماغى زيك لا طبعا نفتح المراجع وتعرف من نفسك ... وعشان تعرف انا ليه سعيد بغلق الموضوع ..



الدليل الاول :









شايف كتب اعراب القران  .. بتقول ليك لولا توبته ... مش ما بعد التوبه ياراجل يا طيب ... كما النفى جاى مع الذم وليس النبذ ... عموما نكمل والادلة هتوضح وحدة وحدة 




الدليل الثانى :










شايف الدليل الثانى  من كتب اعراب القران ايضا وليس تفاسير دى اللغه والنحو   .. بتقول ليك لولا توبته ... مش ما بعد التوبه ... كما النفى جاى مع الذم وليس النبذ ... عموما نكمل والادلة هتوضح .....



يتبــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 ديسمبر 2020)

*


الدليل الثالث : 








شايف الدليل الثالث   من كتب اعراب القران ايضا وليس تفاسير دى اللغه والنحو   .. بتقول ليك لولا توبته ... مش ما بعد التوبه ... كما النفى جاى مع الذم وليس النبذ ... عموما نكمل والادلة هتوضح .....



ناخذ بقى الدليل الرابع اللى هيوضح للمسلمين كلها زى الشمس الخطا بتاعك اللى لازم تتاسف عنه وانى التناقض بيصرخ  فى اللغة والنحو والاعراب :

















اعتقد كلام واضح جدااا ... وبيهدم ليك السبب الثالث ... والسقوط بتاعك فى الورطه دى انك متسرع بتاخد الفهم وتجرى ... لانى مصيبه لو انت متعمد تخدع المسلمين وتغلق الموضوع على الكارثة دى ... او انك بتهرب من الحقيقه بشكل غريب 

عرفت انك تخالف اللغة والنحو والتفاسير والسياق من اجل ايجاد منفذ بسيط للقران لكى لا يكون متناقض 


لكن مش مشكله نكمل كلامك وبيقول شهاب :






طيب يا عزيزى انت وضعت تفسيران حدائق الروح والريحان وحاشية محى الدين شيخ زادة ...... وبتحاول تعمل اى محاله فى اسقاط شى غير صحيح على الايه طيب ايه رايك تعال نشوف الاتنين دول قالوا ايه فى سورة القلم .. بيتكلموا بطريقه مش معقوله فى نفى كلامك خالص .. وزعلت لما هربت من التعليق على حدائق الروح ... هضعهم ليك تانى وهنتظر تعليقك ....




تفسير حدائق الروح والريحان ينفى ان المغفرة بعدها المعاتبه :









يعنى بص التفسير بيصرخ فى وشك بانى كلامك غلط ... مش عارف اقولك ايه لا تعليق 



تفسير حاشيه نحى الدين :












يعنى الاتنين احلى من بعض ومن وضع هذه التفسيرات هو شهاب نفسه ... يعنى الادلة بتشهد عليك وهتكون سبب دينونه عليك فى اليوم الاخير 



يكمل  شهاب ويقول : 









طيب مش هزعلك هطبق نفس كلامك اللى بتقول فيه : "فتساوى نبى الله يونس على نفس هذه القاعدة مع الانبياء " 


طيب تعال نشوف القاعدة ماشيه ازاى مع الانبياء من التفسير الموضوعى اللى انت جبته برضوا : 


النبى داود :








النبى سليمان : 







شايف انا بطلع الادلة ازاى بوضوح من الحاجات اللى بتحاول تلقط منها ... قلتلك الحق دائما بيكون زى الشمس فى الكتب مش محتاج اللف والدوران دا كله  لكن تعال اثبت ليك من تفسير من كتبى انا بقى انى العتاب ياتى فى البدايه :










اى خدمه .... ياريت بقى تعترف بالحق وبلاش عناد لانى دا  يوقعك فى مشاكل اكبر وهيقنع المسلمين اكتر بكلامى ...





يكمل شهاب وبيقول : 












طبعا موضوع الرحمة هدا انا وضحته .... وللاسف شفت اللى بيتمسك باى حاجه قبل الغرق .... بجد مشكله فعلا انك تقول كلام تقلل من وضعك العلمى فيه 


طبعا كلامك بانك تاتى باكثر من مائه تفسير ... دا وهم فعلا ومش هتقدر عليه ... لا يوجد تفسير واحــــــــــــــــــــد بينادى باللى انت بتقوله دا .... لكن على العكس لما تبص ليا من كل القرون والمذاهب يعنى اعتقد انا هقرب من 50 تفسير لو حسبتهم على نهايه ردى وعندى اكتر ... لكن المشكله انك تقول هجيب ومش نلقى حاجه .... كلمتك دى هتكون شوكه لحد ما تتطلع اللى اكثر من 100 تفسير ..... منتظرك 




وعشان انا بحبك خد الدليل دا ... شايف طول ما بكتب تعليق بغرقك بالادلة والتفاسير واللغه ....... عشان اوضح ليك معنى الرحمه اكتر ومعنى التوبه اكتر ... عشان تعرف انى بحبك  وكل حرف فى كلامى بطلع عليه دليل بالحرف لكن حضرتك مش عارف تجيب دليل واحد مش اكتر من 100 ... بجد انت راجل طيب 













يتبع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 ديسمبر 2020)

*


نكمل مع شهاب بيقول : 






طبعا كلام لا يعرف للدليل طريق ولكن تعال اوريك انا دليل ... انا مستعد طول ما بتكلم معاك كل شويه اضع لك دليل ....دليل دا مجمع بمعنى فيه كل حاجه حلوة تثبت عكس كلامك :
















اى خدمه 



نكمل مع شهاب بيقول :






كلامك واضح انت نفسك بتعترف انى الايه معناها التوبه ومفيش جزء توبه وجزء بعد التوبه والعك دا كله اللى الدليل الوحيد عليه هو الخيال لكن تعال نضع ادلة واضحه للمسلمين والمتابعين عشان الكل يتمتع :




الدليل الاول : 










الدليل الثانى :











الدليل الثالث : 











الدليل الرابع : 












نكمل كلام شهاب وبيستخدم تفسير حاشيه الصاوى وللاسف لا اعرف عن عمد او عدم وعى لنقرا الاول  : 








مش عيب عليك تلون نبذ بالاحمر على اساس اللى بعدها دا يخصها ... عموما انا هظن خير فيك مش هقولك انك بدلس ولص والكلام دا ... الله هو من يتصرف معك لانه يعرف داخلك 

طبعا التفسير بيؤكد كلامنا السابق بكل قوة ... انى النفى للذم وليس للنبذ 


كمان بيؤكد بقوة انى العتاب كان فى البداية بعد خروج يونس باجتهاد منه من بين القوم 

نقطه بسيطه عشان تتعلم ولا اعرف هل هذا عدم درايه بالشريعه ايضا .. التفسير دا ممكن ياخد الشخص فى انحراف يخص العقيدة تبعكم ودا بسبب الاتى : 













طبعا التفسير التانى بيؤكد كلامى انى الاستجابه بعدها قذف الحوت :





طبعا تفسير القرطبى والجلالين مش فيهم اى شى هو كتابه وخلاص ما علينا 





بيكمل شهاب وبيقول :






هنا بقى وقعت لانى الكلام دا ضد كلامك لانه وضع النعمه فى مقابل للبث فى بطن الحوت ودا نفس اللى بتكلم فيه ولكن هو هنا خالف السياق والاعراب والدليل الاتى :



الدليل الاول :












الدليل الثانى :









الادلة كلها ضدك للاسف ولا تتاسف وتعترف بتناقض القران مفيش مجال تانى للاسف 






يكمل شهاب وبيقول :









شكرا الناس تشهد مين اللى بيتكلم بدون دليل وبيقطع وبيلون فى اماكن غير الاماكن وبيضع مفاهيم تخالف اللغه والنحو والتفاسير .ومين اللى مش كان بينقل الكلام بالكامل من اول الموضوع  ودا كان عتاب ليا انك بتقطع .. انا مش هعمل زيك ربنا يسامحك



يتبع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 ديسمبر 2020)

*

يكمل شهاب وبيقول :






مفيش فايدة برضوا تانى لن ينبذ ... عموما راجع ما سبق ... اديك بتتعلم من المراجع 



بيقول شهاب :








ياراجل حرام عليك ... دى تفاهات دى كوارث للاسف بيغلط فيها ولد فى ابتدائى او اعدادى مش غلط كيبورد او نسيت حاجه ... دا يدل انك انت بتكتبها غلط ... يبقى ازاى هتكون حكم ومحاور فى ايه تتعلق بالنحو واللغه وابدية ناس كتير ... 




















بالمناسبه اسلام بيحاول يبرر الخطا شايفين الجدل لحد فين :







بالمرة صحح دى :








عموما نضع هذا التوثيق العلمى والادلة بين الناس لترى الحقيقة 
وننتظر رد من شهاب او منقذ السقار 



ومزال بطن الحوت تتحــــــــــــــدى القران 
*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (18 ديسمبر 2020)

Ch*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 




نطلب يارب منك الحكمة والارشاد ونصلى من اجل الجميع حتى يعرف الجميع حقك امين 


اولا : العزيز شهاب اظن انك تعرف الان مدى الورطة التى تعانى منها بسبب تناقض القران معك الغريب ياعزيزى  انك تتمسك  بكتاب  بشرى لكن ما بداخل قلبك هو ما سوف يعلن للكل يوم الدينونة  ومن بداخل المنتدى لا ينفعك... اعلن الحق بشجاعة 


تانيا :  الصعوبة والتخبط فى ردك الاخير واضح للغاية ... اشكرك جدااا فانت تخدمنى فوق ما تتخيل .. لو تعرف  ماذا تفعل ردودك والمستوى الذى تتعاملون به  فى الموضوع لكنت تتمنى عدم النقاش فى هذا الموضوع نهائيا 



ثالثا : وقلت لك ايضا من معه الحق قادر بسرد الادلة بصورة واضحة ولكن من يلتف حول الحقيقة يفعل هكذا مع الادلة 


لكن مش مشكلة معك للنهاية لان الدليل لا يترك احد 




رابعا : المحزن ان بتخاف اوى تعرف من ماذا .... من نقل كلامى بالكامل وبصور الادله يدوب تنقل  تعليقى اللى تحت المراجع واللى بيكون غالبا تعليق عابر عن الموقف   وتعمل نفسك بترد والمتابع عندك مش  فاهم حاجه ... عرفت مين بيقطع ومش بينقل ... اين الامانه ... لكن يكفينى متابع يشوف مستوى النقل عندك ومستوى الرد بتاعك حتى لو مش بيشوف الادلة .... طريقتك كفايه انك تخليه يقتنع بتناقض القران 



تقول فى السبب الاول الاتى : 






اولا : لا اعرف تتجاهل عن عمد لعدم وجود رد ام ماذا .... لكن التفسير المامون على منهج التنزيل والصحيح المسنون وضعك فى ورطه لسبب واحد هو ان يفسر النعمة باستجابه دعاءه  ولا يجعل لكلامك طريق  نحو الدليل .... ولكن لصعوبة الرد لا تعرف بماذا ترد ... لان هذا يخالف تفسيرك للنص 


ثانيا : هروبك الثانى من تفسير ابن القيم لسبب بسيط ان ابن القيم قال لو لم يتضرع يونس كانت حالته سوف تكون على الذم .... لان الله يذم من لا يتوب اليه ... هذا يدمر كل خيالك فى تفسير النص ... فتفسيرك للنص لا يوجد عليه دليل واحد فقط او تفسير واضح ... تحاول القفز على النصوص بطريقه غريبة .... المسلم يتكلم بدون دليل.... ويكذب الكل والتفاسير بسبب محاوله انقاذ القران








ثالثا : تحاول ان تقول ان ايه 48 هى معناها تاب يونس  ولا اعرف مفسر وعالم واحد قال هذا الكلام .... التوبة هى فى ايه 49 وهفهمك ازاى 


ايه 48 بتقول : ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت اذ نادى وهو مكظوم 



اذن الله ينفى عن محمد ان يكون حاله مثل صاحب الحوت ينادى وهو مكظوم ..... يعنى النداء امر مستحسن ولكن حاله النداء وهو مكظوم منفية .... فا ازاى حضرتك جاى تتكلم انى هذا الايه تتكلم عن توبه يونس ... الايه تتكلم عن حاله معينه ينفى الله عنها الرسول يكون فيها مثل يونس .... ودى  مثل دعوة فرعون وهو بيغرق كان نداء توبه برضوا ولكن فى قرينه بتقول انه غير مخلص وبالتالى لم تكتمل او تكون توبة صحيحة او يقبلها الله ودا لما قال القران " حتى اذا ادركه الغرق قال امنت انه لا اله الا الذى امنت به بنو اسرائيل وانا من المسلمين الان وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك ايه " ورغم فى كام كارثه فى النص دا لكن  زى ما شفنا نداء توبه ولكن حالته حسب علماء الاسلام لا يوجد به اخلاص وصدق .... اذن القرينة بتاعت يونس حاله منفيه مكظوم ازاى تقول تاب كدة ببساطة ....


 لكن تعال نسبح شويه عشان تشوف العك بتاعك فى التفسير وانه مخالف للادلة :
يجب ان تكون التوبه صحيحه وقاطعة فى صحتها  















طيب قبل التوبة مفترض بيكون فى ايه ودى مش موجودة فى ايه 48 ولكن التفاسير كلها قالت انها تفسير للنعمة 












اذن توفيق منه للتوبة وبعدها قبول لها بعد وجودها من العبد ... لكن لانى شهاب بيعك مفكر التوبه فى حاله يونس وهو مكظوم ... الله نفسه  بينفى عنها محمد  ... .. لو ركزنا هنلقى تفسير ركيك غير مناسب للمعانى والسياق والادلة والتفاسير لكن مش مشكله نرمى كل دا عشان ننقذ القران من مشكله اكبر 





طيب خد الهدية والتوثيق العلمى دا عشان تشوف لما حد بيتكلم بالادلة ازاى بيكون تناسق الرد 














بصراحه الدليل بيتكلم وبيصرخ لوحده ... عشان كدة كل التفاسير كانت واضحة  لسياق القران ككل وادلة العلماء... لكن شهاب فى لحظة عاوز يقلب الصورة دى فى ايه 48 عشان يوفق القران من تناقض  هيكشف بشريه القران 



وعشان ينقذ موقفه شهاب يعمل ايه لانى مفيش دليل على كلامه يجيب التفاسير اللى بتتكلم عن نداء يونس وكانى دى توبته .... ودا تدليس واضح وصارخ  مكشوف للناس  مش ليا انا ... ولذلك مفيش دليل واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد قال انى توفيق التوبة  وتوبه يونس وقبولها  هى تفسير العدد 48  .. مفيش خالص دا تدليس .... لا يوجد دليل واحد قال ان العدد 49 هو مرحله ما بعد التوبه  الكلام دا   فى  دماغ شهاب بس غير كدة مفيش 

اذن لازم تعترف بسقوط السبب الاول وبلاش جدل 




تعالوا نقرا السبب الثانى وماذا كان رد شهاب : 






تانى ياراجل يا طيب هنعيد الكلام دا تانى ... دانا وضعت لك خمسه تفاسير من اكبر التفاسير الاسلاميه وضعت التفسير بتاع تاب بدون علاقه الايات ببعض او انها قالت معنى يوم الحشر وبذلك تسقط القاعده اللى بتحاول تضعها فى خيالك فقط .... لذلك تفسير النعمه للتوبة دا تفسير الايه نفسها مش ليها علاقه بغيرها ايه دخل شمال فى يمين فى غرب هو اى عك وخلاص ... التفسير عشان يتقال لازم يبقى القياس بتاعه صح وعشان انا بحبك خد سبعه تفاسير تانى بجانب التفاسير السابقة وهى : ( الطبرى – الزمخشرى – البيضاوى – البغوى – الثعلبى ) ونكمل عليهم ونقول :




الدليل السادس : 











الدليل السابــــــــــع:












الدليل الثامن ( مع ملاحظة التقديم والمراجعة  لكبار علماء معروفين ): 












الدليل التاســـــــــــــــــع :












الدليل العاشـــــــــــــــــر:












الدليل الحادى عشر ( دليل مهم جداااا  ) : 














الدليل الثانى عشر ( ونختم بهذا الدليل للمرة الثانيه لسبب بسيط ) لانه حسب شهاب ربط ولكن مش جاب سيرة الحشر ولا يوم القيامة .... اى خدمه )










يتبـــــــــع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (18 ديسمبر 2020)

*

يكمل شهاب فى السبب الثانى وبيقول : 





اولا : ياراجل يا طيب دانت من قوه الادلة هربت ومش علقت وضعت لك هذه الادلة وهى : ( ايسر التفاسير للجزائرى – توفيق الرحمن للشيخ فيصل عبد العزيز – الموسوعه القرانيه للابيارى – التفسير المبين للدكتور عبد الرحمن )  ولذلك هرب من التعليق  عليهم 


هو حضرتك مفكر كل ما تكرر التحدى واجيب ادلة دا عشان اقتناعك لا طبعا .... اقتناعك دا شى بينك وبين ربنا .. لكن عشان الناس تتمتع بجمال الادلة وقوتها وبعون ربنا مكملين ل 100 تفسير اللى حضرتك عاجز تجيب تفسير واحد ... يشرح خيالك  .... ومازال ننتظر الاكثر من 100 تفسير بتوعك اللى يثبتوا انى الايه 49 هى مرحله ما بعد توبه يونس وليس لها علاقه بالتوبة ...... 


ثانيا : حضرتك لا تميل للتفسير بتاع ارض المحشر لانك تتخبط مش عارف تحدد موقفك كل شويه الراى بتاعك متشتت .... حضرتك مش تقدر ترفض او تقول اسباب رفضك لتاويل ارض المحشر لاسباب انت تعرفها كويس .....لكن الخوف بيخليك ماشى على كذا خط .... كله دا بقى واضح قدام الناس جدااا

ثالثا : تاويل ارض المحشر دا يناقضك تماما لانه بسبب التناقض بين الايات اللى اكتشفها بعض المفسرين حاول البعض منهم الترقيع بطريقه لطيفه وميعرفش انى دى مصيبه انيل .. وفى بقى اللى هرب خالص من تفسير الايه زى ابن كثير ..... ولا كانه شايف الايه لانه عارف المصيبة .....وحاجات تانى كتير ... صدقنى احنا لسه فى بداية الطريق وفى بداية اول تناقض 





السبب الثالث بقى ..... يكمل شهاب ويقول :







يعنى ببساطة كله مش بيفهم لا مفسرين ولا بتوع لغة وبس شهاب اللى قادر يفهم السورة دى ... انت محرج تقول انا غلطان بس مش عارف تقول ايه وهيبقى شكلك وحش بالعكس لما انت تعترف بتناقض القران دا يكون موقف شجاع ليك ... اة معلش نسيت شيوخك فى المنتدى والقتل .... طيب بص بينى وبينك جادل ولكن من قلبك هتكون عرفت بشريه وحقيقه القران .... ياراجل يا طيب دا كل مسلم اتكلمت معاه فى تناقض دا اعترف بوجود التناقض وكل التفاسير كانت قدامه .... دا موضوعك دا يا شهاب مصيبه هيخدمنى بجد انت مفكرنى بهزر .......




تعال طيب هديك دليل حلو وواضح بس نسمع الفديو  دا فى الاول : 

[YOUTUBE]8eZhlweqvNY[/YOUTUBE]​

اسم الفديو :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eZhlweqvNY
عنوان الفديو على اليوتيوب  :
[ ٥٧ ] كتاب قصص القرآن الكريم للدكتور فضل حسن عباس. عرض: د. عبدالرحمن الشهري




نقرا بقى الدليل دا : 












تعال بقى اخليك تفكر شوية عشان تعرف غلطك فين : 



لولا ان تداركه نعمه من ربه لنبذ بالعراء 


اولا : حضرتك بتقول لولا جواب النفى بتاعها لنبذ بالعراء  .... يعنى لولا نعمه ربنا على يونس كان طلع للعراء نبذ ... دى مصيبه تانيه لانها بتنفى وقوع النبذ اللى وقع فى سورة  الصافات 




ثانيا : ولذلك كل العلماء اجمعوا انى الجواب كدة هو بلا فائدة مش ليه معنى غير سليم ولذلك نحويا قيد بالحال اللى هو مذموم عشان المعنى والنحو يبقى صح وبالتالى هيكون الوضع  لولا النعمه كان هينبذ للعراء مذموم كدة الدنيا تركب لكن لوجود النعمه هو طلع مش مذموم ..... فهمت يا شهاب عشان كدة انا قدمت ليك مراجع شرحت دا بالتفصيل 


مفيش عالم واحد اسلامى او تفسير او نحوى قال انى النفى فى جواب الشرط هو لنبذ للعراء لانها هتكون بلا معنى وفائدة ..... لكن انت عاوز تحرف فى القران وتقول لن ينبذ ... معلش اصلك اشطر من القران لانه كتاب بشرى 

ولذلك لازم تعترف كدة  انك غلطان وتاويلك الخيالى هو اللى ناقص ويخالف جميع الكتب  حتى الكلام اللى بتجيبه واضح ... وانت بتحاول تجيب اعراب مختصر مش واضح عشان تخفى الموضوع ولكن بص كدة على كلامك :





شايف جواب الشرط دخل كلمه مذموم فيها ازاى عشان تكون بفايده ولكن الكارثه جاتت فى حته تانى .... 






طبعا كالعادة تكرار بدون فهم..... انت عملت زى واحد حافظ مش فاهم فعلا 




يكمل شهاب وبيقول :






طيب كويس الاعتراف دا منك انى تفاسير وبتوع النحو كل كلامهم ناقص عشان ينقذوا القران البشرى  وانت جاى تكملها ..... عشان الناس تشوف هما دول المسلمين ومن يحاول ان يرد ... الكل بيخبط فى بعضه 


يكمل شهاب وبيقول : 







اولا : طيب لما كلامه واضح ليه الجدل... الراجل بيقولك تدارك نعمه ربنا ..نفى الالامه جاى انت تقول ليا مستمرة معاه بعد التوبه ... يعنى انا مش جبت حد غريب نفس الراجل اللى جبته دليل  وبتقول انه بعد  المغفرة فيه الالامه  لكن لما جبتلك كلامه فى سورة القلم كانت صدمه ليك .... ونفس 

التفسير التانى  محيى الدين الشيخ زادة  قال بالنص ما ينفى كلامك وهو " حيث ان ادركته نعمه التوفيق للتوبه عن زلته وقبول تلك التوبه " ياااه فى جمال اكتر من كدة  اذن الاتنين قالوا عكس اللى قلته فى تفسير انه يوجد الالامه بعد المغفره ... طبعا مش كان عندك رد بقيت تيجى شمال ويمين 


ثانيا : بتقول " كل من فسر النعمه بانها تاب عليه او وفقه للتوبه وقبولها منه  ربط الايات "  كل من فسر ياراجل حرام عليك دا اسمه كذب انا وضعت ليك 13 تفسير مفيش اى عك من اللى بتقوله دا لا فى ربط ولا قالوا ارض المحشر خالص 

ثالثا : هو انت فعلا مش مش وضعت رابط التفسير الموضوعى ولكن اسف سرقت منه وكان من الامانه لما تاخد حاجه من مصدر بالمراجع بتعتها تقول هى من كذا عشان الناس تقرا باقى الكلام لكن تقطع وتخاف من باقى الكلام ...  عموما باقى الكلام جه فوق راسك ومش عارف ترد 
القاعدة دى كلامك انت مش انا قلت بلسانك :  " "فتساوى نبى الله يونس على نفس هذه القاعدة مع الانبياء "

لما رجعت للقران والايات ومصدرك التفسير الموضوعى لقيت كله قال العتاب فى الاول مع الانبياء ومفيش بعد المغفرة حاجه 

تحدى لك ان تضع دليل واحد يثبت العتاب ليونس بعد المغفره ... بالعكس كل النعم كانت ليونس بعد المغفره ورعايه ربنا وحاجات كتير 

طبعا وكالعادة مش عارف ترد على اللى قاله التفسير الموضوعى الاسلامى ... دا موقعك وموقع اسلامى مش مسيحى بس عشان جه فوق راسك بتهرب ... مفيش دليل هيقف فى صفك تعرف ليه ... عشان انت عكس الحقيقة 


وبعدها بيكمل شهاب وبيقول : 
.






ياعزيزى سرد الادلة دا من الامانه ودا عشان تشوف انى العلماء فيهم تخبط ...وكل دا عشان يحل المصيبة .... وحتى لو كان على حساب النص والاعراب وغيره من الامور لكن للاسف انت كل شويه   تتخبط فى جمله وراى جديد وكل شويه تتبع  حاجه 


طبعا موقفك بقى صعب للغايه وكل ما بتجادل اكثر صدقنى بتخدمنى انا لانك بتجادل فى امور غلطها واضح   ....



المسلمين يعجزون بالفعل عن حل التناقض الذى سوف يكون حديث الساعة وينهار الدين بسببه للاسف القران كتاب بشرى لا يحتاج لصعوبه فى البحث فيه ...صدقنى احنا لسه فى بدايه الطريق دى تناقضات بس ... الكوارث فعلا هتعرفها فى قراءات القران  وتجميع القران  لكن احنا ماشيين وحدة وحدة 




وتستمر بطن الحوت تتحــــــــدى القران*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 ديسمبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين


يارب نشكرك على كل حال ونطلب منك نعمة للجميع لمعرفة مجدك وحكمة فيما نكتب لكى نعرف حقك امين 


اولا : اعتذر للتاخير لبعض الظروف

ثانيا : للاسف بعد قراءة ردود شهاب وكيفيه الجدل شعرت بالغثيان من مستوى الرد للاسف ... احيانا الردود تشعر الشخص بمواصله البحث وتجديد المعلومات ولكن حينما تشعر انك تقدم فقط والاخر يجادل بطريقه تجعلنى اشفق على الردود  .. هذا بدون بمبالغه ما شعرت به امام الديان العادل 


ثالثا : لكن لا توجد مشكله نكمل  التواصل  بالحجه والبرهان ليرى الجميع القوة فى العرض ولن نترك العزيز شهاب يتخبط فى فهم وتفسير السورة 


رابعا : بالنسبة انك تقول انى اتراجع مع تلميذ التاء المفتوحه ... للاسف اصبح تكرار الكلام لكم لتوهم من يتابعك بمعلومه ما .. اصبح مكشوف للجميع هذا هو الموضوع الذى هرب منه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=283027&page=2

راجع مداخله رقم 18 لتكتشف كيف يتحدث تلميذ التاء المفتوحه ... وكان اخر كلام لى معه هو الاتى : 




لن انتقل معك فى اى نقاش اخر غير لما تتحرك معايا نقطه نقطه عشان نتعلم منك علوم الحديث ولا المكتبه الشامله والبحث على جوجل مش نفعك ... ولا ابو عمر الباحث الكسول فى علم الحديث لم يجاوب على هذا السؤال فلم تعرف الاجابه ... الذى يدعى انه يمتلك ادوات البحث يعرف ان يكمل اى نقاش واى سؤال

تضع الثلاثين حديث لنرى الدليل الذى تتكلم عنه

هذا الفرق بين المسيحى والمسلم
المسيحى الذى يبحث على الدليل ويتكلم به وبين المسلم الذى يتحرك بالشتيمه واللعن والقتل


ننتظر اى مسلم قادر على هذا التحدى

ونتحدى عثمان الخميس الذى يدلس على الناس ... اما الكسول فى علم الحديث ابو عمر الباحث عرفنا انه سوف يظل فى الجحر وينكمش فيه كما سوف ينكمش الاسلام بين المدينتين

ام تلميذ التاء المفتوحه عليك ان تتعلم اولا ان تقفل وتفتح التاء وبعدها تتكلم فى علم الحديث حتى لا يكون موقفك محرج ... .... وننتظر حل السؤال ووضع 30 حديث ... واعرف انه هذا السؤال سوف يزعجك فى النوم وطوال اليوم .... واعرف انك سوف تبحث للاجابه عنه ولن تقدر تعرف لماذا؟؟؟؟؟ اترك الاجابه حينما تجاوب


هل يوجد مسلم اخر قادر على تكمله النقاش فى اى مكان على وجه الارض لتنقذوا اخوكم تلميذ التاء المفتوحه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





وللاسف ياعزيزى شهاب حتى الان انتظر .... صدقنى انا اتمنى يرد لانى فى كوارث هو كتبها تانى في موضوعات تانى كنت اتمنى اتكلم فيها 
حتى الان هو بيلف ومش عارف ينام صدقنى 30 حديث دول هيكونوا شوكه صعبه للاسف .... انا خايف الناس تطلق عليه ابو تلاتين 

نرجع لموضوعنا.... يا عزيزى شهاب طالما الشخص معى يكتب ويرد ولم يهرب هتلقينى معاه وبتناقش وفى احترام حتى لو كان الطرف الاخر قليل الادب ... مش بركز ولكن انا يهمنى الرد والبرهان فقط 



خامسا : عيب عليك يا عزيزى شهاب لما ترد ومش تنقل المراجع او احيانا تكبر دماغك عن ادلة ... صدقنى ردك بيكون واضح اوى في تناول الادلة ..... تحدى لك ان تنقل جميع مراجعى بالتصوير كما افعلها هنا ... عارف هتلقى الموقع عندك كله اتشتت .... بس مش مهم الناس من قوة التناقض محتاجه تعرفه بس




نبدا بالسبب الاول ونشوفك بتقول ايه 





نهايه كلامك دا ايه ... فين الرد .... انت مفكر لما تحشى وتكتب اى تعليق يبقى كدة خلاص .... فعلا اشفق عليك 
ياعزيزى فى رد اكتب ... لكن مفيش هيبقى عيب عليك تمشى فى السكة دى  
يظل دليل بدائع التفسير ل ابن القيم الجوزية والتفسير المامون بدون رد 



يكمل شهاب ويقول : 





كالعادة تكرار ... طاب رد على المراجع .... لا مفيش ..... لكن مفيش مشكله ... انا همشى معاك وهتشوف انى السبب الاول لا وجود له غير فى تحليلك فقط 
تعال نفتح المراجع ونتمتع .. قلت لك من يملك الدليل قادر بجميع الاشكال الابداع فى اثبات الدليل 














شفت بقى  انى توبه يونس واستجابه ربنا ليس لها علاقه بالايه 48... انا عارف هتكون صدمه ليك ... لكن عشان تعرف انى القران لا يصمد امام الادلة ... لكن مفيش مشكله نكمل باقى المراجه ونتمتع 




المرجع الثانى 









شايف بيقولك جمهــــــــــــــــــــــــور العلماء ... هتخالف جمهور العلماء عشان تنقذ القران 
لازم تعترف انك كنت على خطا فيما كنت تنادى به وان التناقض موجود فعلا 
هنسكت لا لسه ... 






المرجع الثالث 










شفت بقى الكارثه فى المرجع الثالث انى يونس مثل فرعون اللى يفرق بين الاثنين هو ذكر الله فى الرخاء عشان يذكرك فى الشدة ودا قلتلك عليه فى ردى السابق لكن واضح انى حضرتك مش بتقرا الكلام كويس كل همك عاوز تكتب رد او تنقذ موقفك فى المنتدى او تنقذ القران..... الله يكون فى عونك 




نكمل المرجع الرابع 









كلام صدمه بكل الاشكال .... شايف ياعزيزى شهاب التنوع والدليل والقوه بتكون ازاى ... مش نقعد نكرر فى الكلام ونعيد كلام سابق ونجيب حاجات برا الموضوع .... ونعمل صفحات مش ليها اى لازمه ... ممكن تكون صفحه وحدة ولكن مركزة وقويه .... بزمتك بص على البهدله اللى عندك واحكم بنفسك 






المرجع الخامس 


















طبعا الطبرى مع جمهور العلماء وسرد كل الاقوال اللى بتاكد كلام الجمهور ... وبعدها بقى وضع كارثه تانى ليك انى قتادة بينكر كلام اللى زيك وبيقولك غلط وعيب ...........وتسمع كلام التابعين والصحابه ..ولا حضرتك مش تعرف كيفيه التفسير بتكون ازاى ونقبل  ايه ونرفض ايه 





المرجع السادس 









كلام جميل يؤكد ما سبق بكل قوه  





المرجع السابع 








المراجع هتصرخ من قوة الدليل 




اذن على ما سبق يتاكد لنا :

اولا : العزيز شهاب فسر السورة غلط بربط التوبة بالايه 48 وكما قلت له سابقا ان الايه 48 هو نداء مرفوض بسبب : 

1-	نداء فى حاله كظم وهو ما رفض على رسول الاسلام ان يفعل مثل هذه الحالة 

2-	هو نداء مرفوض بسبب ان الدعاء اتى فى وقت من شدة هول الابتلاع والبحر كما حدث مع فرعون وان النداء تم رفضه بسبب اتى فى وقت الشدة ولم يكن له رصيد فى وقت الرخاء 

3-	جمهور العلماء من المسلمين والصحابه والتابعين ان استجابه يونس كانت بسبب ما سبق قبل الالتقام وليس النداء الذى فى بطن الحوت وان التوبه هى فى ايه 49 فقط 

4-	تم رفض وانكار قتادة لتفسير من يقول ان النداء فى بطن الحوت كان سبب استجابه الله ليونس فى بطن الحوت  


طيب هنسيب كل ما سبق ونعطى احتماليه للراى الغلط ونشوفه العزيز شهاب كلامه صح ولا غلط 


برضوا غلط للاتى : 


ثانيا  : كما قلنا النداء فى بدايته كانت على حاله مرفوضه بسبب الكظم وهو ما طلب من الرسول ان لا يكون على مثل هذه الحاله ... فا هنا النداء المذكور فى ايه 48 هو بدايه الكظم ولكن مع كثرة النداء اتت الايه 49 تتكلم عن توفيق الله .. فشمل التوفيق يونس وقدم توبه بعد نقاء وحاله الرفض فتاب عليه الله 


ثالثا : الايه 48 لا تصلح لسبب اخر ان يجب ان يسبق التوبه توفيق الله ورحمته وبعدها ياتى توبه العبد الصحيحه طبقا لشروط التوبه وبعدها يصفح الله عنه 
كل هذا تحقق فى الايه 49 فقط ولذلك نجد العلماء فسروا توفيقه للتوبه وقبولها .. ومن فسرها فتاب وكمان نجد ان الادلة قالت ايه بان التوفيق يسبق التوبه نفسها للعبد لنرى ذلك 











اذن السبب الاول ساقط بكل الاشكال ... يجب ان تعتذر بانك كنت على خطا فى السبب الاول ... والاعتذار لا يقلل منك ولكن يرفع منك 

اذن على ما سبق نقرا كلام العزيز شهاب 






اذن الشرط ماشى فى اتجاه واحد لو ركزت فى جواب الشرط هتلقى التناقض بيصرخ قدامك وعشان القضيه تكتمل للناس هنقدم السبب الثالث وبعدها نتكلم فى الثانى عشان القضيه تبقى منظمه 

يتبــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 ديسمبر 2020)

*الكارثه فيما هو قادم هننقل ليكم كلام العزيز شهاب من بدايه الموضوع ازاى يتضارب كلامه فى تفسير لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم 


الدليل الاول لتناقض كلامه عن التفسير 







يتبع فى تضارب كلامه 









الدليل الثانى فى تضارب كلام شهاب :





يتبع الدليل الثانى 








الدليل الثالث التضارب يصل قمته :





يتبع الدليل الثالث 










بعد المراجع الصريحه فى نفى كلام شهاب ... لنشاهد كلامه الذى سوف يكون متعب له ... 









هكذا يكون التراجع وحدة وحدة لحفظ ماء الوجه ..... تعرف لو قلتها واضحه وصريحه الناس كانت هتحترمك اكتر لكن تجادل للدرجة دى 

لازم تعترف انك بتفسر غلط وفاهم القضيه غلط ... انا حاسس انها تقيله على لسانك معلش 


نكمل مع كلام شهاب بيقول :






طيب واضح اولا كدة حضرتك مش بتقرا المراجع كويس او انك متوتر او لما بتكذب على الناس عندك ... عموما انا هرد عليك ومش هقبل غير الاعتذار لانك اتهمتنى بالكذب والتدليس لنرى المراجع 




المرجع الاول :













المرجع الثانى 















وبعدين بتقول : 









خذ هذه القنبلة لترى انك لا تدرى ما تقول او تكذب او تتضارب لا اعرف 







المضحك بقى والجميل التراجع والتضارب بتاعه بيقول :








عرفت ليه انا لما قريت ردك حسيت بغثيان وبشفق عليك ... دا غير كم العشوائية والتضارب فى كلامك .. كل دا عشان تنقذ كتاب بشرى .. طاب وحياتك ياجدع انت ... صدقنى راجع نفسك بجد 



وبكدة يكون واضح جداااا التناقض فى القران من السبب الاول والثالث لكن نكمل فى السبب الثانى






يقول العزيز شهاب : 






تعرف كلامك دا فكرنى بصورة شفتها على النت جميله بتحكى فن المراوغة بالاسلام 





قال يقولك التى لم تذكر ولم تنفى ياعينى 
وبعدها يقول اختلاف التفاسير من باب التنوع ....تفسير يناقض التانى بقى فى لحظة بقدرة قادر تنوع ... هو عافيه 
طبعا كل كلامك دا اغلبه تم الرد عليه فى السبب الاول والثالث 



لكن العزيز شهاب عاوز يتوه القضية الاساسيه اللى كلامه طلع غلط مش راضى يعترف نقرا كلامه تانى :







شايفين الذى جعل دى .. طبعا لما وضعنا الادلة طلع كلامه كله غلط انى الناس قالت التوفيق للتوبه وتاب عليه بدون اى عك من ربط او ارض المحشر 
تفسيرك للامور بعشوائية هو من وضعك فى هذه الورطه 



تعال نشوف كلامه مع بعض












ازاى بيوهم هنا وشويه يؤكد وشويه يناقض والتاكيد يكون سؤال
 و 100 تفسير يتراجع عنهم بحجج اخرى ... انا عارف هى طلعت منك وقت حماسة وغضب 

العجيب انك معترف بانى التفاسير بتعتى تمثل الاغلبيه ورغم كدة بتهرب هنا وهنا عشان لا تضع القران فى ورطه 




يكمل ويقول :






فعلا انا مش هتكلم فى تفسير غير لما نخلص تفسيرك الوهمى .. وانت هتموت وتعرف النقد بتاعى للتفسير دا وفى نفس الوقت لا تستطيع بل ومن المستحيل تقول انك لماذا لا تميل الى تفسير ارض المحشر ... مش بقولك خايف .. عاوز تقلب نور ومش تنكر حاجه على حساب حاجه لربما تفسير يطلع فيهم غلط وتتزنق فى  تانى 

حينما ننتهى من تفسيرك الذى تجادل فيه بالغلط ... هنتكلم فى الترقيع الكارثى لبعض المفسرين لهذه الورطه ... الذى جعلت ابن كثير يهرب من تفسير العدد 



يتبع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (2 يناير 2021)

*نكمل الرد ... فى البداية احب اقول للعزيز شهاب كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وكل الاسره الكريمه وجميع من معك بصحه وبخير  .




اذن نورد بعض النقاط التى تحتاج رد صريح 


اولا : بالنسبه لسبب الاول  ليس معنى انك تسرد تفاسير لتقول ان معنى ينادى هو دعاء يونس وتوبته هذه مغالطة لماذا ؟ 

لسبب بسيط انا ممكن اعمل نفس الشى واجبلك اربعين تفسير يقول ان هذا النداء فى هذه الحاله مرفوض لانه مكظوم ويجب حسب مرجع  التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل ان اذا تاب العبد توبة صحيحة بشروطها فيقطع بقبول الله لتوبته عند جمهور العلماء .... فا رجاء خلينا نستغل الامور بطريقه صحيحة ... ومش عشان مفيش ادلة على كلامك ترص كلام وخلاص.... لا 

اذن هعيد كلامى عليك تانى ... لو عاوز تجيب دليل على السبب الاول يكون حسب ما قلت ودا كلامى :





اتفقنا هنتظر دليلك على السبب الاول الذى اخترعته .... 




ثانيا : بالنسبه للسبب الثالث 

اولا : حزين جدا انك لم تعتذر على مغالطة وقعت فيها وهى سبب كل اللى انت فيه ... ام انك متعمد الكذب ... وهذا ما قلته سابقا :







ثانيا : مازال السؤال مطروح بقوة وهو : 





انتظر الاجابه ....




ثالثا : جميع المراجع تؤكد كلامى ولا يوجد مرجع واحد يؤكد ما تقول وسوف اورد اربع مراجع متنوعه (تفسيرى – اسلامى – لغه – امام الازهر الشريف ) وان طلبت المزيد سوف تجد اكثر من 25 مرجع يؤكد نفس الكلام 


ناخذ مرجع تفسيرى 











ناخذ مرجع اسلامى 








ناخذ مرجع من اللغه : 











شيخ الازهر الشريف الشيخ طنطاوى :

 قوله { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } أى ملوم ومؤاخذ بذنبه والجملة حال من مرفوع " نُبِذ " ، وهى محط الامتناع المفاد بلولا، فهى المنفية لا النبذ بالعراء.. أى لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم، لكنه رُحِم فنبذ غير مذموم.. فلولا - هنا -، حرف امتناع لوجود، وأن الممتنع القيد فى جوابها لا هو نفسه.. وقوله { فَٱجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } تأكيد وتفصيل لنعمة الله - تعالى - التى أنعم بها على عبده يونس - عليه السلام -، وهو معطوف على مقدر. أى فتدراكته النعمة فاصطفاه ربه - عز وجل - حيث رد عليه الوحى بعد انقطاعه، وأرسله إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون من الناس، وقبل توبته، فجعله من عباده الكاملين فى الصلاح والتقوى، وفى تبليغ الرسالة عن ربه.



اذن لازم حضرتك تعترف انك غلطان وكلامك غلط وانك فهمت غلط وليس امامك غير ذلك ... التكبر هيضعك فى امور انت فى غنى عنها ... وبتثبت امام المسلمين انك فاهم القضيه غلط لانى المراجع واضحه قدامهم .... وهتثبت انى التناقض متواجد لهم ....




بالنسبه لسبب الثانى : 


اولا : يجب ان تعترف ايضا انك حاولت تضع تفسير لبعض المفسرين واكتشفت انى القياس بتاعك غلط ... فلا تعند فى شى واضح 

ثانيا : لماذا تمتنع عن توضيح الاسباب للمسلمين فى انك ( لا تميل الى تفسير ارض المحشر )... عدم قولك يشكك المسلمين ان هناك كارثه ... وعدم توضيح الاسباب  يعلن للجميع انك خايف!!!!!!!!








نيجى بقى لنقطة العتاب بعد المغفرة بتقول : 









اولا : يظل السؤال وكلامى مطروح بقوة وهو : 









ثانيا : ناخذ المرجع الذى تقول انك قدمته على ذلك لنفتح المرجع ونعلق : 











شفت بقى انك بتشبك الدنيا فى بعض ... المرجع يتكلم عن عتاب او اعلان امام الجمع يوم القيامه ... ولكن المرجع لا يتكلم عن عتاب لنبى بعد المغفرة فى الدنيا ... انت كلامك دا بدخل الدين فى كارثه كبيرة 



اذن نريد دليل على عتاب من الله لنبى من الانبياء فى القران بعد توبته ... ياراجل دا الدين بيعلم انى دا مش ينفع من المنطلق البشرى وانه غلط ... قوم انت تنسب هذا الكلام الى  الله .... اسمع الفديو دا ..

[YOUTUBE]1stnnnM5kds[/YOUTUBE]​


رابط الفديو على اليوتيوب :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1stnnnM5kds

اسم الفديو على موقع اليوتيوب : 
العتاب - الشيخ محمد الشعراوي








بتكمل وبتقول : 








طيب انا بقى بكمل  باقى المرجع وهو التفسير الموضوعى للقران ... انه اثبات عليك فى انى كل الانبياء فى القران اخر شى كان عفران الله













عاوز بقى دليل منك بيقول انى الانبياء فى القران حصل ليهم توبه وبعدها غفران وبعدها عتاب ... ولن اقبل بغير ذلك 


ننتظر ردك على كل ذلك ... للاسف يا عزيزى شهاب انت بردودك تضع القران فى ورطه اكثر ....
وتستمر بطن الحوت تتحــــــــدى القران*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (16 فبراير 2021)

*اعتذر لهذا الغياب الطويل لبعض الظروف الخاصة الذى جعلتنى ابتعد عن متابعه الردود والقراءة عموما 

اعتقد على نهاية الاسبوع سوف يتسع معى بعض الوقت ... سوف ابدا فى مراجعة ما سبق من العزيز الثاقب .... وابدا فى كتابة التعليق 

اعتقد كنت يجب ان انبه لهذا الانقطاع ولكن الامور كانت سريعة والظروف اصعب ... 

عموما احب اقول للعزيز الثاقب قلتها لك كلمه ولم تدرك الكلمة ... اننى تحت اى ظروف لن اتركك فى قضية خدمتنى فيها واظهرت مدى التعامل الاسلامى مع القضايا  الفكرية الاسلامية وان هذا بالفعل كان اناره للجميع للحق 

انتظرنى ولا تستعجل وتعد الايام .. اعرف من بدايه الامر وانت فى ورطه صعبة  *​


----------



## Ahad (21 ديسمبر 2021)

عجيب امركم...فعلا، من يرد الله ان يهديه يشرح صدره للاسلام.....
هل فعلا المسألة غير واضحة؟

السياق واضح, الله يأمر نبيه محمد بالصبر على حكمه....ولكن ليس الصبر الذي يصحبه حنق داخلي، بل يريد منه الصبر بنفس راضية. فنهاه ان يكون مثل صاحب الحوت في هذه الجزئية (وهي الصبر مع الغيظ الداخلي)، (نادى وهو مكظوم)

{فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلَا تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَىٰ وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ (48) لَّوْلَا أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ (49) فَاجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (50)}

فمجرد انه نادى (يعني سبح) هذا سيخرجه من بطن الحوت ولا يجعله في بطن الحوت الى يوم يبعثون. 
ولكن هذا الاخراج (بسبب التسبيح) يكون اخراج مذموم ام مكروم؟ 
ما يستحقه يونس هو الاخراج (لانه من المسبحين) المذموم (لانه سبح ونادى ولكن وهو مكظوم). فهنا تداركته رحمة الله لتزيل هذا الذم الذي سببه التسبيح مع الكظم.

وهنا نعود للبداية، فالله يطلب من نبيه الصبر بصدر كبير ورضا داخلي.
صلى الله على انبيائه اجمعين


----------

